# (IR) Preparations for the 3rd IR - Thread 4



## Edena_of_Neith

*(IR) Preparations for the 3rd IR - Thread 4 (last one)*

THE LISTS POST

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread:  
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles

  Here is a conversion chart, compliments of Zouron (thank you.)

  1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
  1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
  1 yard = 0.9411 meters
  1 mile = 1.60934 
  1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
  1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
  1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth:
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - -

  TURN 1

  1st Month of the IR

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year

    Wealsun (Common)
    Berrytime (Olven)
    Fox (Nomads)

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar)

  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - -

  * indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone

  - - -

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20/ Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4
BLACK OMEGA - none yet
BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2
DAGGER - none yet
DARKNESS - none yet
MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4
FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5
FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3
JOHN BROWN - none yet
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 
KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One  (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5
MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet
RHIALTO - none yet                          
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union  (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue  / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of  Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5
TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3
VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3
ZELDA - none yet

  - - -

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

  (The Circle of Eight)

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1
  *  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1
  Ogon Tillit, Supreme Prelate of the Theocracy of the Pale (NPC, human, cleric of Pholtus of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1
  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1
  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6
  *  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  - - -

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES

  Church of Toril (If played by current player)
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by current player)
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by current player)
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by current player)

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25
  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15  
  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10
  Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25
  Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS

  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25
  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25
  Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 23
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 50
  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35
  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20
  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  The Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all aignments) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3
  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2

  Undead dominated areas

  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7
  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5 (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne)
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5
  Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2
  Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6
  Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good)  PL 3
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  *  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 4
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2

  Giant dominated nations and peoples

  Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 3

  Undead dominated areas

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Sunleai (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  Giant dominated nations and peoples

  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15
  The Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS 

  Demipowers

  Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil)  PL 7

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil)  PL 25
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4
  Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2

  Giant dominated nations and peoples

  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4
  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3
  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3
  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15
  Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  - - -

  THE POWERS BELOW

  The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3

  The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark

  Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6
  Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4
  Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4
  Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3
  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES

  Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10

  - - -

  THE SIDHE POWERS

  Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  - - -

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST

  Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30
  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100

  - - -

  OTHER GREAT POWERS

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10

  OTHER LESSER POWERS

  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  KNIGHTLY ORDERS

  *  Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2
  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2

  - - -

  THE ROBOTS

  City of the Gods (City of superscience in the  Godspires) PL 300 (See Rule 17, City of the Gods, please.)
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - -

  IR CLAIMS SO FAR

  * indicates the power is contested between two or more people
  ? indicates a shared power (maybe  ), but nevertheless a third person (or even more people) may be contesting the Power

  - - -

  ALYX

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun)

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2)
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 50
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3

  - - -

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  (The Circle of Eight)

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15

  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20

  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  - - -

  BONEDAGGER

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20

  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100

  CREAMSTEAK

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3
   The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4

  - - -

  DAGGER

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25

  Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good)  PL 3
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3

  (The Free Peoples of Ulek)

  (County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5)

  - - -

  DARKNESS

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25

  (The Baklunish Confederation)

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4)

  - - -

  MR DRACO

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ?
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ?
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ?
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ?
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ?
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?)

  - - -

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 

  Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8

  - - -

  FRIGID SPLEEN

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL 9

  - - -

  GNOMEWORKS

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3

  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) PL 5 *
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3

  (The Eastern League)

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3)

  (The Iron League)

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3)

  - - -

  JOHN BROWN

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil)  PL 25
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6

  - - -

  KABOOM

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10

  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  (The Sea League)

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10)

  - - -

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One  (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15
  The northern two-thirds of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  MAUDLIN

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see below
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77

  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) PL 5 *
Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 *

  - - -

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  SERPENTEYES

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union  (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue  / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of  Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ?

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ?
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ?
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ?
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ?
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ?
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?)

  - - -

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15

  (The League of the Warlords)

  (Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5)

  - - -

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20

  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2
  Valley of the Mage (valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4

  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  - - -

  UVENELEI

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent)

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30)

  - - -

  VALKYS

  Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9

  - - -

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25

  (The Kevellond League)

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 *
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4)

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 

  - - -

  ZELDA

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH (these numbers were (hopefully) accurate as of my last post)

ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun (elven and oriental nations)) PL 97
ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Solistarim (evil confederation of races)) PL 62
BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, Highfolk, People of the Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) PL 67
BONEDAGGER (Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120
CREAMSTEAK (Tenser, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 45
DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Demihumans of the Kron Hills, Peoples of the Welkwood, Verbobonc, The Free Peoples of Ulek (good demihuman nations)) PL 45
DARKNESS (Erypt, Esmerin, Baklunish Confederation (baklunish human nations)) PL 77
MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (evil nations)) PL 100
FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Ivid and Rauxes, many Races of the Underdark, Western Amedio Rainforest)  PL 98
FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 99
FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin Only) 9
GNOMEWORKS (Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League (neutral and good human/demihuman nations), Iron League (neutral and good human/demihuman nations)) PL 71
JOHN BROWN (Iuz, Empire of Iuz (evil human/humanoid nations), Rary and the Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket) PL 59
KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Sky League, Sea League) PL 92
KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 100
MAUDLIN (Planar Demons/Xeg-Yi, Undead, Acererak and Minions, the Scarlet Brotherhood, People of Hempmonaland, Vast Swamp, Sunndi) PL 73
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Domain of Greyhawk) PL 85
RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7
SERPENTEYE (PC The God Emperor, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (evil nations)) PL 100
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 51
TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, eastern half of the Principality of Ulek, Valley of the Mage, Robots of Barrier Peaks) PL 61
UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent (western nations off-map)) PL 100
VALKYS (PC Prince Valys of the Unseelie, Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals Only) 30
WILLIAM RONALD (PC Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, Kevellond Alliance (neutral and good nations)) PL 100
ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 53

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note:  Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0
Black Omega 0
Bonedagger 0
Creamsteak 0
Dagger 0
Darkness 0
Mr Draco 0
Festy Dog 0
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0
Kaboom 0
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0
Sollir Furryfoot 0
Turrosh Mak 0
Uvenelei 0
Valkys 0
William Ronald 0
Zelda 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0
Anabstercorian 0
Black Omega 0
Bonedagger 0
Creamsteak 0
Dagger 0
Darkness 0
Mr Draco 0
Festy Dog 0
Forsaken One 0
Frigid Spleen 0
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0
Kaboom 0
Kalanyr 0
Maudlin 0
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0
Serpenteye 0
Sollir Furryfoot 0
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0
Valkys 0
William Ronald 0
Zelda 0

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0
Anabstercorian 0
Black Omega 0
Bonedagger 0
Creamsteak 0
Dagger 0
Darkness 0
Mr Draco 0
Festy Dog 0
Forsaken One 0
Frigid Spleen 0
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0
Kaboom 0
Kalanyr 0
Maudlin 0
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0
Serpenteye 0
Sollir Furryfoot 0
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0
Valkys 0
William Ronald 0
Zelda 0

THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0
Black Omega 0
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0
Dagger 0
Darkness 0
Mr Draco 0
Festy Dog 0
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0
Kaboom 0
Kalanyr 0
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos)) 0 
Rhialto 0
Serpenteye 0
Sollir Furryfoot 0
Turrosh Mak 0
Uvenelei 0
Valkys 0
William Ronald 0
Zelda 0

  - - -

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms.

Alyx 1500
Anabstercorian 1500
Black Omega 1500
Bonedagger 1500
Creamsteak 1500
Dagger 1500
Darkness 1500
Mr Draco 1500
Festy Dog 1500
Forsaken One 1500
Frigid Spleen 1500
GnomeWorks 1880 and 1500 
John Brown 1500
Kaboom 1500
Kalanyr 1500
Maudlin 1500
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto 1500
Serpenteye 1500
Sollir Furryfoot 1500
Turrosh Mak 1500 
Uvenelei 1500
Valkys 1500
William Ronald 1500
Zelda 1500


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE RULES POST

  RULE 1:  TURNS

  A Turn represents one month of game time;  one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else.
  Unless I post otherwise.

  A Turn consists of a single thread.
  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread.

  At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn.

  I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that.

  Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the  Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread.

  - - -

  RULE 2:  WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN

  Post to the thread.

  Posting is everything.  We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR.
  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR.  What you post determines whether this works or does not work.

  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay)
  You Post to attack.
  You Post to defend.
  You Post whatever your imagination desires.

  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn;  your Power can only do so much in one month of game time.
  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts.
  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn.

  You can, and should, e-mail me.

  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization.
  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic.
  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR.

  - - -

  RULE 3:  WATCH FOR MY POSTS

  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point.
  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine.

  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you.

  - - -

  RULE 4:  HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES

  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC.
  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy.
  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own.
  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are successful.
  You can make alliances.
  You can betray your alliances.

  - - -

  RULE 5:  THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE

  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.)

  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR!

  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn.
  These points start accumulating on Turn 2.
  These points stack.  Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely.

  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers.
  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn.

  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race.

  To a maximum of 4.  No power can advance more than 4 points.
  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum.

  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build:

  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms.
  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy.
  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons.
  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons.
  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons.
  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry.
  18 indicates World War One technology.
  21 indicates early World War Two technology.
  24 indicates late World War Two technology.
  27 indicates nuclear weapons.
  30 indicates ICBMs.
  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons.
  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons.
  39 indicates your first space shot.
  41 indicates your first moon landing.
  45 indicates your first smart weapons.
  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons.
  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield.

  There is another post, called the Technological Addenda post.
  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented when.
  It is quite an eye opener. 
  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based on your point total and the chart above.

  - - -

  RULE 6:  ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION

  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced.
  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.

  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start.

  Exception:  The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced.

  -

  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution per Turn, automatically.

  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power Level to advancing your civilization.
  E-mail me if you are doing this.
  Do not post this to the boards.

  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.

  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization.
  Other Powers may allocate points to help you.

  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits:

  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently.
  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently.
  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently.
  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level, permanently.

  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations.

  - - -

  RULE 7:  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start.
  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically.

  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically.

  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars.
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation.

  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.)
  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races.

  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place.

  - 

  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per Planar Race claimed.
  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups.

  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward.

  - - -

  RULE 8:  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race.
  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically.

  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race.

  - - -

  RULE 9:  10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  THE CURRENT REALITY

  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below.
  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently.

  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions.

  Vecna may use 10th level magic.

  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else.
  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct service.

  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will.
  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League currently has.

  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's) anywhere in a Turn.

  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic (See below in this rule.)

   Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of the above restrictions.

  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a heavy price for their use.
  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage from the still partially successful 10th level attack.)

  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy.

  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
  This is a one-way affair.  If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.)
  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace.

  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY

  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not come back all at once.
  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age.
  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and study, which has not been conducted yet.

  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also.

  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of yet, to use even 10th level spells.
  And even he cannot use 11th level spells.

  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES

  10TH LEVEL MAGIC

  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this Race.
  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research how to employ 10th level magic.

  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth.
  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from.

  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great secrets.

  Here is what I mean by massively costly:

  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky venture.)
  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again.
  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic.
  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments.
  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas.
  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities.
  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters.
  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.)

  This research must be declared to me via e-mail.
  Do not post it to the boards.

  The Reward:

  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical Arms Race.
  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4 points that Turn.

  The Penalty:

  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your e-mails.
  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are.
  If you spend 7 points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical Arms Race.

  Additional Rules:

  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research.
  They lose no points in Power Level at all.
  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.)
  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power!
  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity.

  You may share your research.
  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.)
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per 10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent.
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty.
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty.
  Etc.
  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft.

  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th level magic freely.
  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve.
  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn.

  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and 100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal.

  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic.
  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in Power Level lost.
  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and 300 points in Power Level lost.
  Etc.

  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE.
  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical research, if that is your choice.

  If this system sounds draconian, it was meant to be.
  I want it to be HARD to achieve the goal of 10th level magic - it can be done, but you had better be prepared to pay through the nose for the privilege.

  11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level magic.
  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the Present!

  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to mention themselves.

  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research on 11th level magic.

  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic.

  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race.

  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level magic.
  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic) need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level magic.

  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss, based on your e-mails.

  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with 13 points in the Magical Arms Race.
  Almost a 10th of the way there.  Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic.
  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets.

  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points, and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.)

  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC -

  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following:

  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.)
  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or being immersed in acid or lava.
  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness.
  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn.

  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime ballistae and catapults.
  You can build ships that will fly.
  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines.

  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small artillery.
  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes.
  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the surface.

  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence.
  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies) can freely use these Gates.

  You can create Pocket Dimensions.  In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you please.
  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic.

  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20 mph.
  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to anything less than large artillery or very great monsters.

  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn.
  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn.
  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.)  Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter, making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small lake, drying up a small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes.

  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area of your land, where reality can be drastically altered.
  A Mythal could allow:

  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it.
  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it.
  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area.
  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10 stated races.)
  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less, while they remain in the Mythal.

  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish.

  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less (one ability per Turn.)

  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you make an attack.
  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you are attacked.

  If you have 10th level magic, and your PC (not your NPCs) directly confronts an enemy PC or NPC, you may KILL that PC or NPC beyond resurrection, leaving him or her permanently dead (unless the Power running that PC or NPC gains 10th level magic to bring the dead one back.)
  If your PC is facing more than one enemy PC or NPC, you cannot pull this stunt.  Their combined defensive strength means you must fight them normally.
  You can only pull this stunt once per Turn.

  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you.
  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times.  (Amulets of Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.)

  Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.)
  However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1.

  -

  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.)
  You choose the kind of attack:  volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless death, or anything else that pleases you.
  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack.
  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell in an e-mail.)
  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack:  take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very high price for using those Wishes to stop you.
  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa.
  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated;  the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced.
  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of the area attacked.

  -

  You can do many more things than the above:  the above is only a sampling.
  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done.

  NOTE:  Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so many actions in a Turn.
  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power.

  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  This section is under construction.
  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons.

  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed.
  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired.
  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted.

  I am still considering this one.

  - - -

  RULE 10:  SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace.
  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.)

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.
  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  - - -

  RULE 11:  FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send forces to Oerth.
  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level.  They can send as much of this to Oerth as they please.
  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength.

  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth.
  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace.

  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it.

  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force, because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United Commonwealth.
  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack, including Vecna and his Legions.
  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace.

  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following restrictions:

  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century.
  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic.
  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive to do so.
  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else on Oerth can, except for Vecna.

  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently.

  -

  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace.
  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of Vecna, to penetrate.
  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will post the news.

  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very shrewd diplomacy.

  Other Powers in Realmspace include:

  The Eternal Empire, PL 500
  Hope Isle, PL 500
  The Scro Star League, PL 300
  The Church of Toril, PL 100

  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic.

  - - -

  RULE 12:  HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1.
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2.
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3.
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4.
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5.

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further.
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions.

  The above applies to NPCs.
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth.

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL is enhanced further.

  - - -

  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS

  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR.
  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared.
  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots.

  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim.

  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods.
  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else.

  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies.
  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently.
  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing.

  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it.
  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR.

  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens.

  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately.
  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other Powers in the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Creamstreak, you now (I hope) have a Power Level of 40.

  With your permission, Williams, I wish to give the Theocracy of the Pale to Creamworks.
  It would be assumed the religious bigots who control that country have been overthrown, and a human-elven alliance now holds the country.
  They have renamed the country Seldanora (although Creamstreak can choose another name, if he wishes.)

  Also ...

  GnomeWorks, I wish to take the northern one-third of Nyrond, and make a new nation out of it, and give it to Creamstreak.
  This will not cause you to lose any points.
  From this land, I am creating the new nations of Delrune and Calrune.

  I am giving the Duchy of Tenh to Creamstreak.
  I am assuming the forces of the Tenhas, backed by the elves, have driven out the Fists and the forces of Iuz.

  In the northeastern part of the Flanaess, a large coalition of very enlightened elven nations has arisen.
  Fiercely good aligned, free of the bigotry of the rest of their kind, and open to the world more even than their kin in Highfolk, these elves look to their leadership in Delrune for council and aid.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*The Intentions of the Solistarim*

You all know who the Solistarim are.  They're too dangerous not to be known.  Here's what's common knowledge among adventurers these days regarding them:

They've gained a new, dangerously powerful leader from a completely different world.

They've started research on new forms of psionic power.

Their spies are all over the Burneal Forest, and visitors are sold to the Tiger Nomads in the form of dog food.

As usual, their goals are the complete annhilation of all non Flannae peoples.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena, there are two problems with my listings 1) I have developed Rary,Robilar and Rary's empire for some unknown reason. I have not claimed them .
2) My PL without Rary and his empire should be 100 not 98 with Rary and his empire it's over 100.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,  please give Creamsteak the Theocracy of the Pale.  I am glad that you are helping him out.  I hope others will too.

Please adjust my power levels accordingly.

Also, I am glad that the links are at the top of the posts.  It will make it easier for people to check them.

If I may make a suggestion, take the religious leader of the Theocracy of the Pale and make him more tolerant to reflect the changes in his culture.  Also, maybe consider a few more NPCs for creamsteak.  (Maybe someone in the new nations and the Duchy of Tenh.)

Kalanyr: Last I checked, Rary, Robilar, and the Bright Empire were assigned to John Brown, who is playing Iuz.


----------



## Alyx

I would be happy to give up Amedio Rainforest to Creamsteak and ONLY Creamsteak.  If Creamsteak claims the forest from me, he can have it.  If it remains contested between him and the evil power who wants it, well, I might have to intervene.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

My pardons.  I am tired, and there was much to do;  I made some mistakes.
  They are fixed.
  Robilar, Rary, and the Empire of the Bright Lands go to Iuz.

  Kalanyr, your Power Level has dropped to 91, because I made some changes in the Power Levels of the off-map countries.
  However, there is an evil off-map country that is yet unclaimed.
  This is Zindia, Power Level 20.  Look for it in the Lists Posts, under off-map Powers.

  I need to know if Williams is fully ceding the Theocracy of the Pale to Creamstreak.
  I request this, as I am trying to build a coalition of countries for Creamstreak along a common theme.


----------



## William Ronald

*Theocracy of the Pale*

Edena:

I surrender my claim to the Theocracy of the Pale to creamsteak. It is contigent with his lands, and therefore, he deserves to have it.  Especially based on the changes you have made.

You may wish to change the NPC for the Theocracy of the Pale to reflect this.  And maybe add in a ruler for the Duchy of Tenh. (In the LGG, the ruler is Duke Ehyeh III.  It may still be him or his heir by the time of the IR thread.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

On Toril, magic is developed to a very high degree.

  Torilian Seers have foreseen the coming of Vecna into the Present.
  Torilian Seers have also foreseen that Vecna and Acererak will unite.
  The Torilians also know that only Vecna and Acererak, so far, have access to 11th level magic.

  The Torilians know that the Lortmil Technomancy, which they have supported in secret for the last 40 years, does not have access to 11th level magic.
  The Torilians know that none of the other nations of Oerth have access to 11th level magic.

  Now, only Forrester can speak for the United Commonwealth of Toril, which has been helping the Lortmil Technomancy.
  Only Forrester.

  Forrester, on Turn 0, can opt for the United Commonwealth to give the secrets of 11th level magic to the Lortmil Technomancy (and ONLY to the Lortmil Technomancy, although the Lortmil Technomancy may then do as it pleases with the secret.)

  Forrester, can level the playing field, which right now is crushingly weighted towards Vecna and Acererak.

  It is up to Forrester.  He must post, either on this thread, or on Turn 0, or on Turn 1, whether the United Commonwealth is going to give this secret to the Lortmil Technomancy, or withhold it.

  There is violent anger in the World Chamber of the United Commonwealth over this matter, with the supporters and opponents of the idea of helping the Lortmil Technomancy coming to blows over the situation.
  (I will roleplay those opposed to helping the Lortmil Technomancy - much less helping any of the other nations on Oerth - if that becomes required.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edited, going back to negotiations]


----------



## Bonedagger

Question: If they get 11th level magic there doesn't seem to be anything from stopping them giving it to the rest of the good forces. Making technology the only powerfactor (which is not bad but...). The evil forces are penelized by mistrust and we therefore don't trade as much as the good forces and we fight a lot amongst each other. 

But then again... Others seems to know more (Like knowing more about my plans than me ) ... Did that prochecy come with a strategy-guide?


----------



## Alyx

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *  The evil forces are penelized by mistrust and we therefore don't trade as much as the good forces and we fight a lot amongst each other.
> *




Ah, but this is Greyhawk, the world where the good peoples of the world are just as willing to stand against one another as they are to work together.  Remember what Celene did during the Greyhawk Wars?  Yolande closed the nation's borders and turned everyone who wasn't an elf out into the surronding chaos.

Of course, this natural tendency for disloyalty will just make the coming game even better.  I just hope that the forces of evil will cooperate and squabble amongst one another, and so prevent the immediate sluaghter of disparate good on turn 1 .


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena my current power level is 91.

I am claiming Tharzidun offering him a chance to rule a world flooded in the blood of the innocent and crawling with living nightmares and Lyzandred the Lich with a promise of Arcane Knowledge beyond even what he currently holds.


----------



## Bonedagger

Alyx said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Remember what Celene did during the Greyhawk Wars?  *




No. But I'm learning


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Edena my current power level is 91.
> 
> I am claiming Tharzidun offering him a chance to rule a world flooded in the blood of the innocent and crawling with living nightmares and Lyzandred the Lich with a promise of Arcane Knowledge beyond even what he currently holds. *




So you fell for that insane-demigod-crap. Heheee.


----------



## Kalanyr

I know what Tharzidun is ,that's why I am claiming him. Never hurts to have a fragment of the incredibly powerful imprisoned incarnation of evil on one's side.As long as one is evil of course.


----------



## Maudlin

I just quickly re-read the rules and something struck me as sort of odd in the section on 10th level magic.

"The catastrophe can be countered if another power (or the target) with 10th level magic states it is doing so, and you may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe. "

If everyone has 10th level magic, why wouldn't they do so?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena what are Star Gnomes and Dwarfs?

**Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 **




And Maudlin could you rename my part of the mountain as 

"The Hive Cluster"


----------



## The Forsaken One

*YEAH!!!*

ALL OF OERITH ARE BELONG TO US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




^_____________________________________^


----------



## Festy_Dog

*I want Zindia!*

I would like to claim Zindia under my rule, if thats kewl with everyone. I will contest it if needed.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*tnx*

Tnx for the update Maudlin.

And Festy you'll have to drop Rauxes for that claim. Let Kalanyr take full controll over it and we're done exept for some negotiations that are going nicely.


----------



## Serpenteye

*I feel greedy*

I claim another 20 levels for my PC, the God-Emperor, co ruler of the Dark Union, to make him 66th level. 20 wizard, 5 Archmage, 7 epic wizard, 5 rogue, 20 levels of cleric (worshiping the ideal of Power), 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle). 

That should put him on an equal standing with my associate Mr Draco's PC Kas. (How else could he compete with all the 150 level people out there?)
--
Items (same as in previous post):
"The crown of Aerdi"- Gives a bonus of 6 to wisdom, intelligence and charisma, +20 to diplomacy, bluff and sense motive and true seeing. It also provides immunity to mindcontrol spells, powers and effects. It's attached to his chranium with adamantium screws. 
"The Rod of Unbreakable Oaths"- Anyone who makes a vow while holding the head of this rod is bound permanently to his word and finds himself incapable of even seeking a way to break it. Only the word of the Emperor (and 11th+lvl spells) can release someone (one person at a time) from an oath taken on the rod. It has become a law in the lands of the Emperor that all members of the elite (wizards, military officers, high burocrats and scientists,top members of the secret police and so on) must swear their complete obedience and allegiance to the Emperor once every year.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*IR Strategy Guide*



			
				Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *But then again... Others seems to know more (Like knowing more about my plans than me ) ... Did that prochecy come with a strategy-guide? *



Yes, It's published by Prima, and is filled with 164 pages of tips, codes, and cheats.  I've got a copy as did Mr Draco I beleve


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This IR makes the film It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World look like Mr Roger's Neighborhood - and it hasn't even started! 

  Tharizdun and Lyzandred join Kalanyr.

  Zindia goes to Festy Dog.

  What are Star Dwarves and Star Gnomes?

  They are the surface equivalent of the Nibelugen Dwarves.
  For those Americans who do not know, the Nibelugen Dwarves come from Norse Mythology.
  They were the greatest craftsmen in existence, and their mastery over the art of creating magical items had no equal.
  Even the Gods could not equal the skill of the Nibelungen in making things.

  The Nibelungen are the ones who created the famed Ring of the Nibelungen in Wagner's Operas (and in the historical stories.)

  The Star Dwarves and Star Gnomes are greedy in the extreme, ruthless in the extreme, do not hesitate to oppress or kill their own kind, connive and plot in ways that would shame the worst politician, and consider themselves better than any other races in existence (except for their deep dwelling nibelungen cousins, whom they hate, resent, envy, and work with to learn their secrets.)
  The Star Dwarves and Star Gnomes love hoarded gold and gems, jewels and platinum, as much as the worst Red Dragon, and like Red Dragons they will actually pile it up in great mounds and gloat over it.

  The Nation of Zindia is almost entirely underground, with the Star Dwarves and Star Gnomes having structures close to the surface and a few on the surface (the Nibelungen are MILES down.)
  The kobolds, ever a malicious, clever, and sadistic race, are grudgingly accepted by the dwarves and gnomes, and work with these races in building and creating - and all too often, the kobolds are slaves, doing as their dwarven masters bid.
  The life of a slave in Zindia is never long.  If he performs poorly in his work, death is the result.  If he performs well in his work, death is the result (from envy and jealousy.)

  The lizardmen live on the surface, in the equatorial rainforests that abound in the mountainous region west of Varna Bay.
  These lizardmen and lizard kings acknowledge the overlordship of the dwarves, for the dwarves protect them from being annexed by nearby Varnaith.
  They also acknowledge the overlordship of the dwarves because the dwarves explained to them quite nicely what would happen to them if they did not acknowledge said overlordship.

  It is worth noting the lizardmen (and lizard kings) HATE the elves of Varnaith, killing (and eating) them whenever they can.
  The lizardmen have somehow (probably through their own magic) domesticated many kinds of dinosaurs, and ride them as steeds, and the dinosaurs fight alongside them in battle.
  Remember Jurassic Park, and the raptors?
  Imagine a thousand lizardmen armed with poison-tipped spears and javelins, and bows with poisoned arrows, and blowguns, and swords dripping with venom, riding at you on top of 1000 magically enhanced and enraged raptors, all of them Stoneskinned, and all of them hungry.

  And if you somehow can stand against them, then the Star Dwarves will take notice, and bring the big guns to bear - their overwhelmingly powerful magic and lethal tools.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Festy Dog, claiming Zindia will put you at 115 points, which is 15 points over.

  Thus, you could not claim Zindia.

  However, if you are willing to relinquish Ivid and the City of Rauxes to the sole control of Kalanyr (you appointed him spokesman anyways) then you can claim Zindia.

  I have assumed that this is what you have done, and modified the lists accordingly - it is what I would have done in your place, since all the evil players are near 100 and cannot claim anything else, except for John Brown (Iuz.)

  If I have done the incorrect thing, please tell me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

A little bluntness is required here.

  If Vecna and Acererak combine, and only they have 11th level magic, this IR won't last very long.
  The playing field will be tilted so heavily towards the evil side that the good side will have no fun in the playing.

  It would go:

  Vecna:  I blast Furyondy.
  Acererak:  I blast Veluna
  Vecna:  I blast Keoland
  Acererak:  I blast Nyrond
  Vecna:  I blast Delrune
  Acererak:  I blast Garnak

  And there would not be a thing you could do to stop them.

  Because of this, Toril is considering becoming involved.
  That won't do either.

  I can't have a 1,000 point power jumping into the war on the good side.

  If I did, then it would go along the lines of:

  Toril:  We annihilate the Dark Union.
  Toril:  We annihilate the Pomarj.
  Toril:  We annihilate the Drow.
  Toril:  We annihilate Vecna.

  And they could do it, too, and nobody could stop them.

  - - -

  I want a fun IR.
  In my (oftentimes bitter) experience, fun starts with as level a playing field as possible.

  Therefore, I have given the good side the option of gaining 11th level magic, to offset the lock Acererak and Vecna have on it.
  Conversely, I don't want Toril involved directly in the war.

  This, of course, has probably made everyone mad at me on both sides.

  However, consider my statements above, and the truth of them.

  Who could withstand the combined 11th level magical might of Vecna and Kas?
  Conversely, who amongst the evils of Oerth could withstand the onslaught of Toril?

  - - -

  Therefore, I have compromised, and allowed that Toril may share it's 11th level magic with the Lortmil Technomancy.
  That gives the good guys 11th level magic.
  That keeps Toril out of the war otherwise.

  If this makes people angry, then someone please tell me how to do this a better way.
  I don't want the IR falling apart on Turn 1 because one side or the other has an overwhelming advantage.

  I don't mind overwhelming advantages.  Overwhelming victories.

  But I want them to happen in the IR, during the course of play, not on Turn 1.

  Does anyone see my point of view here?

  I do not dictate;  I ask for understanding.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Maudlin

Well, Idono. Obviously I'm biased here, but I suspect the previous scenario would go more like:

Vecna: I blast Furyondy. 
Acererak: I blast Veluna 
Chorus of Everyone Else: We kill Vecna and Acererak!

Negotiations so far have confirmed this 

Even then it is only excusive to evil powers for 3 turns, unless Bonedagger or I give it away sooner. You may have noticed the evil nations aren't very chummy either  In fact I have yet to be threatened by a good nation, but the evil ones are lining up. As I said, pragmatist first, Creature of Primordial Evil second 

Anyhoo, your decision, obviously.


----------



## Serpenteye

*NOOO!*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> * Toril:  We annihilate the Dark Union.
> *




They wouldn't dare!


-------------------------
Edit: The powers list say I have 99points when in fact I have 100. (Thanks for approving my improved PC)


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Toril:  We annihilate the Pomarj.
> *



Um...
What did I ever do to them?

In all seriousness though, I too want a fun IR and If you think that giving Gnomeworks THE OPTION of getting 11th level spells is nescessary to help balance out the good/Evil power ratio, go for it.

Keep in mind everyone that The UC (played by Forester) has to GIVE the magics to the gnomes. They don't automaticly start with them...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(looks exhausted)

  Ok.

  The Amedio Rainforest remains contested between Festy Dog and Alyx.
  The Domain of Greyhawk remains contested between Melkor and GnomeWorks.

  There are no other contested nations or peoples that I know of at this point.

  Nearly every available nation or power on the Lists has been claimed.
  The very few that are left are:

  NPCS AND DEMIPOWER NPCS

  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1
  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  TORILIANS

  Church of Toril (Aloisius should run the Church of Toril, if anyone does.  If he does not show, and it becomes necessary, I will represent them if needed.)

  LAND POWERS

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 4
  (This power cannot be claimed by the good side.  If the evil side seizes Adri Forest, they may attempt to claim it.)

  POWERS UNDER THE WAVES

  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, neutral and good) PL 15
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, heavily good) PL 10

  KNIGHTLY ORDERS

  Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ruling:

  If you choose to allocate some of your Power Level to advancing your civilization, DO NOT post it to the board.
  E-mail me instead.

  That way, we won't clutter up the freeform IR with such posts as:

  The Coalition of Light and Shadow is spending 20 points to advance it's civilization.

  - - -

  Just e-mail me with such a post, and I'll take it into account, and adjust the Lists accordingly on the next turn.
  During the turn you e-mail me such a post, I will take into account the weakening of your Power that such an action brings.
  Effort put into building your civilization is effort taken away from assault or defense.

  However, there is the payoff, if you can pull it off, as described in the rules.

  Wait until Turn 0 before e-mailing me, though!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, ever thought off banning 11th level magic....? It makes for such almost impossible to stop mass annihilation crap. like let's all side and crap while twice a turn we blast the crap out of everyone and we just happy campers if you get my drift. Plz consider this.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ruling:

  If a majority of those of you involved vote to ban 11th level magic, I will drop 11th level magic from the IR.

  Please give me your thoughts in this matter, here on the board, as soon as you can.

  Thanks.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald

*New Claims*

Edena:

I would like to claim:

Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5

Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 
Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2


Also, I thought kaboom (who seems to be angry with me based on one of his posts) claimed the sea powers you list as unclaimed.

As I recall, Philidor was a good aligned mage.  I will do a check on this for you.

I support 11th level magic in the thread.  I seem to recall no objection to it when it was the sole province of Acerak and Vecna.

William


----------



## Maudlin

In response to Turrok, I fully agree that if there is consensus that giving 11th lvl magic to some good guys too will balance things better, then it should be done.

I was just contesting 1) that evil is at all a 'bloc', 2) the prediction that a power of 120 or a power of 50 will totally blast the rest of the playing field, which has a power >1000, all in the first three turns (after which a bunch of other people get it too).

I just don't think it's all that unbalancing, but as previously established, I'm a bit dim


----------



## GnomeWorks

I say "yes" for having 11th level magic.


----------



## kaboom

I think that 11th level magic should stay.


----------



## Bonedagger

Seems to me that you guys are starting to bitch about this 11th level magic.

According to the rules an 11th level magic can when it is most powerfull reduce anothers basepower by 1/4. You would still need to sacrifice a lot of your power to whipe that opponent out (And where's the fun in throwing people out of the game?). Then another power of 100pl (most players have that) would find you easy to cruss. Anyway. With so many potential opponent, weakening one only make you look more dangerous in the eyes of the rest. Reason for them to team up- My enemy's enemy is a potential ally.... And so on. I know that most seem to team up against me. Good and evil. The way I see it. 11th level magic is my only chance to survive the first few rounds.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*11th Level Magic*

I say No to 11th Level Magic, and here's why:

as things stand now, it looks like everyone will have 11th level magic in the first turn.  Like the 10th level magic, it will reach a "saturation Point" where Edena will have no choice but to give it to everyone.

Why would a nation try to reasearch advance medicial tech when they can instantly give all there people troll like regeneration.
Why would a nation try to develop Atomic weapions when they can Blast there opposition with a spell.

When everyone has 11th level magic, and they will, Oreth will be a balsted wasteland in three turns.

I can see Bonedagger's concern about 11th level magic, and why he thinks he should have it.  And I agree with him.
Vecna should be able to throw 11th mevel spells. that's what makes him Vecna.  But he shouldn't be able to teach the secrets to anyone else.  it's too complex, Learning the secrets of it drove Vecna mad...

So perhaps Vecna should have it, but noone else (Sorry Maudlin).  It's really the only advantage vecna has and it places him back into the position Edena wanted: A being who scares us and who is a real threat to everyone.

Just my two cents


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I was being metaphorical and overly simplistic when I said:  X blasts Y's power, Y blasts Z's power, etc.

  You can do serious damage to an enemy nation with 11th level magic, but you cannot obliterate an enemy nation (much less someone's Power, which is many nations and peoples) with only 11th level magic.
  At least not in a single Turn, you can't.
  Given many Turns and a sustained barrage of 11th level magic, you could completely destroy a single nation like Keoland, Zeif, Furyondy, Nyrond, Delrune, or Greater Ahlissa.

  Unfortunately, that assumes only one Power is doing the attacking.
  If the secrets of 11th level magic are SHARED, and EVERYONE has the secret, and 10 or 11 Powers decide all at once to unleash barrages of 11th level magic against a single nation like Nyrond, that is another matter.
  The combined might of 10 or 11 powers, all throwing 11th level magic, would obliterate that nation in a single Turn.

  So yes, if you use 11th level magic to it's ultimate destructive extent, you could eventually reduce the World of Oerth to the Stone Age.

  Remember that an attack, with 11th level magic, can be countered by a defense, with 11th level magic.
  The result is ... nothing happens of any great importance.

  Please access whether you want 11th level magic in this IR, based on what I have just said.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

If to many people get it, I'm HEAVILY against it. It makes some people to powerfull and it makes it more distant. Now you have to go in and get what you want with glorious battel if you get my drift. With 11th magic like I said you just all camp and start Earthquaking eachothers ass off. Where's the battle, the victories the heroic acts? Just distant ultrapowerfull all demolishing magic. My opinion is Battle and battle like never before. No lame spellcasting, makes things to distant and to lame. Then there only remains distant annihilation and no battle, fight and conquest. No capturing and invading, just cleaning up.

So I say command and conquer and no lame distant crap. But it seems many do not agree and I hope so dearly that they are right about it not getting out off hand, else we'll know soon enough and there is always to possibility to change the rules and change it anyway if it goes wrong. For now I've got no probs with it but when abused bann it. We all have to have fun even the guys who do not have 11th level magic and get their forests burned, their coasts swept away and their cities crumbling to dust under the massive power of a earthquake the world has never witnessed.

We ALL have to have fun, remind how you opponents feel when being subjected to your might, your divine might. And all they can do is let it come over them and hope, hope they will come out without to much suffering. A easy victory is no fun and the IR is not about how fast and how easy can I win. I want everyone to be very equal and that we have to plot, sceme, battle and cast ourselves out of trouble and into the tides of victory. And if not, perish after a long hardly fought war full of glory and heroic deeds and that you may be remembered as a true leader of men (or whatever ). And that you die with honour and with a good fight.

And that's how I feel about this and how I wish this IR will be.

I salute all of you, and may the future bring all off you heroic    deeds and glorious tales and much spoils of war,
                        Greetz     Kris.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

There is more to 11th Level magic than blowing stuff up.
Like Forsaken said It makes this a push button war from the start. Imagine that, Me and Forsaken agree on something 

Let say for example, I invade the Uleks.  My ferocious legions are marching accross the border ready to trample all opposition.  Now why would Dagger put his own troops into battle when he could cast a 11th level spell and say Teleport my forces to the middle of the azure sea.  Theroreticaly possible certainly.  If a 10th level spell can teleport your entire army anywhere on oreth, then an 11th level spell should be able to teleport someone elses army anywhere on oreth.  most likely without a saving throw.


----------



## Bonedagger

This is NOT a game of Risk (If you don't know the game: It's about worlddomination through annihilation of your opponents). 

At least I see this as a roleplay and that is how I intend to play (So not all my decisions may make sense if you only look at it strategically). -Remember that Vecna do have one h... of an ego. Most of you are not really worthy of his attention .


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Bonedagger, I don't think of this as a game of risk, I don't want it to be a game of risk.  

In fact I'm hoping for *a lot* of IC interaction.  I beleve that limiting this power to Vecna will open up many more roleplay oppertunities for everyone, including Bonedagger (who from his posts is a very funny guy  ).  It also might keep him in the game longer than two turns since if someone wants something that can only be done with an 11th level spell, they have to talk to vecna...

That was just a hypothetical situation to show that 11th level magic may be to powerful for this thread.  With the exception of Vecna, no one should be able to weild that kind of power.  at least not untill Much later on when the other powers have earned it.

Vecna should have 11th level magic.  He has a story line related reasion to have it.  see my post above.

If 11th level magic is kept in the game it is important IMO to carefully define what it can and cannot do.  It's two orders of magic more powerful than a Wish.  Think about that.


----------



## zouron

well my suggestion is, screw that some people have reasons to have 10th and 11 level magic and make as it was originally was. and make it even harder to gain 10th and 11th level, then that should calm things down a bit.


----------



## Serpenteye

*On the subject of Magic*



			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *well my suggestion is, screw that some people have reasons to have 10th and 11 level magic and make as it was originally was. and make it even harder to gain 10th and 11th level, then that should calm things down a bit. *




Yeah, screw it. Screw, screw, screw.  

Basically I agree, with the exception of Vecna. If everybody has 10th level magics at the start and all but a handful will have 11th level magics turn 3 it cheapens it too much. It all negates itself anyway, and that makes it rather poinless in the end.


----------



## Bonedagger

Sure it's powerfull. I'm just worried that someone would think I would use it to ruin the fun of somebody else.

But the desciption about it's limmits are to weak. I would suggest that the only way an 11th level magic directly can affect someone who is throwing all their 10th level magic into a shield (assuming they have 10th level. But don't everybody now?) is through catastrofy. And that that would drain most of of the 11th level spellcasters magic for the turn


----------



## kaboom

Why not ban 10th and 11th level magic?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Will be interesting.*

Because it will mean alot again to live in the underdark, have spelljammers and winged people and that it means who you live next to. I wouldn't mind 
And gives more logic to whom you attack ect..

Totally banning it sucks. It should be restricted to some people and I think teaching suck magics must take for ever or some turn like 3 turns for 10th level magic or something and you must devote you PC's PL to it or something cause he's sooo much devoted to studying it. And 11th magic must be rsetricted to Vecna, for now and for ever. And the restriction on the 10th level magic is a good idea I think and those who had it in the original concept should have it and just make it really hard and long to learn it. And remember 2 turns are over FAST so a turn or 4 to learn something SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO incredibly usefull as mass teleport is a VERY big deal.
Some of the original basics were better and that makes it alot simpler when we play.

Did my say in it and I'm off now, I'll read tomorrow what you guys think of it, hope it appeals to you all. And Kaboom good thinking


----------



## Bonedagger

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *Bonedagger, I don't think of this as a game of risk, I don't want it to be a game of risk.
> 
> In fact I'm hoping for a lot of IC interaction.  I beleve that limiting this power to Vecna will open up many more roleplay oppertunities for everyone, including Bonedagger (who from his posts is a very funny guy  ).  It also might keep him in the game longer than two turns since if someone wants something that can only be done with an 11th level spell, they have to talk to vecna...
> 
> *




Thankyou


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Will be interesting.*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> * suck magics  *




LOL!
.
.
.
.
(sorry)


----------



## Bonedagger

I feel a little hampered arguing for something that would make Vecna more powerfull. But I must admidt I can see the sense in only allowing Vecna to have stronger magic. It would not be fair however if he could just sit back and use it for trade. So for fairness I would rule:

1) Only the character Vecna could cast it. He would have to be present.

2) Cannot be tought (I agree with Turrosh Mak)

3) If catastrofy is used only that spell can be cast on that turn (no teleporting in before or away afterwards).

Since this is IR this would force Vecna out to trade in order to be able to keep up with the technological revolution. This could cause for some strange alliances.

Just a thought. Please feel free to criticize


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*My thoughts on 10th level spells*

Having 10th level magics availible to everyone is not unreasinble.  The Arcane age has returned to oreth with the Arrival of vecna after all.   The magic of this world has been strengthed and enhanced by his arrival, you might say. 

Plus with tenth level spells vecna doesn't have an overwhelming advantage 

As to why everyone would have 10th level spells:
Gnomeworks could learn them from the UC, as was suggested for the 11th lvl magics.

Serpenteye would no doubt be reasearching them, as would Kalanyr, the Mage of the valley, and many others when Vecna's arrival makes them possible.

The wind dukes, Iuz, The Circle of Eight,  and Kas would allready know them.

Anyone else would have found a way, either through Diplomacy or Subterfuge to learn them from one of those mentioned above.

10th level magics are far less disruptive to the World of Greyhawk than 11th level spells, as most of the effects they produce take time to achive.  Like the 11th level spells more detail should be provided as to what they can and cannot do.  
Say perhaps limiting teleportation to once per turn per "group" teleported. (in other words, no one group, be it an army, strike force, or individual, can be teleported more than once a turn)

 Thus you could mass teleport your army half way arround the world, but you would have to wait for the next round to teleport them back.  That allone should keep the number of teleporations to a minimum, as they become more valuble and are easily wasted.

~Turrok, Dinosaur hunter~

Clairification:  This would only be a limit on 10th level mass teleports.  Creatures who have Inate teleportation shouldn't be subject to that limit.  After all 10th level Mass teleport move thousands or hundreds of thousands of creatures (or whatever) with out error instantly.  Such a casting should be draining.


----------



## Creamsteak

Alyx, I accept your offer of Amedio Rainforest. Thanx for the Help Edena and William. My PC's PL might get up to around 3 with all the gear I want to give him, so give me a 2 point buffer till I am for sure about his gear. Edena I am sending you the revised version of him, plus his weapon.


----------



## William Ronald

*Glad to help*

Hi, creamsteak:

I am glad to lend you a hand.  Also, check out the map on page 1 for your territiories.  

Edena:

I bumped your call for players, so hopefully more people will see it.  Also, did you get the e-mail I sent you with an idea on 11th level magic?


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The very few that are left are:
> KNIGHTLY ORDERS
> 
> Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 *





Who are these guys anyway? I assume they're based somewhere in Dark Union lands, one of the few remnants of feudalism remaining under the absolutist rule of the Emperor. Are they hostile to law and order, rebels against legitimate authority? Do they seek to reestablish Ivid's rule, or the ancient continent-spanning Great Kingdom of Aerdi? Is it possible that they share my goals of a strong, lawful and rich empire and will be cooperative with their Emperor if approached in turn 1?


----------



## William Ronald

*Knights of the Great Kingdom*

Hello, SerpentEye:

I don't have Sword and Fist with me right now, but the Knights of the Great Kingdom are in the book.  They might be able to accept your rule.  The order has both followers of Hextor and Heironeous and othe gods associated with conflict.  They are greatly concerned about the state of their homeland.

They are an elite order, similar to the cavalier prestige class.

Can someone with the book lend SerpentEye a hand. (But not the hand of Vecna. Bonedagger has that already.)


----------



## William Ronald

*An idea on 11th level magic*

I have an idea on a possible way to still have 11th level magic in the thread, but not for some time.

To gain 11th level magic, a player must earn 50 points in the magic arms race. For purposes of this thread, a faction can only earn 10 points per turn in the magic arms race (5 if you want to be conservative). Another player can assist someone in learning 11th level magic, but they can only contribute 1 point to the player at the cost of 2 of their own. Note that the maximum possible progress for the magical arms race is 10 points. Thus 
if Maudlin spends 5 points on magical research, and is aided by SerpentEye, Mr. Draco, Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One, he gains 10 points in the magic arms race.

Upon attaining 11th level magics, a player is free to share them with those he chooses to do so.

Magic in Oerth works differently than on Toril; there is no Weave or Shadow Weave. The UC of Toril can give the Lortmils a head start on 11th level magic. Here is who could have a head start on 11th level magic, expressed as points to be awarded at the start of Turn 1.

Acerak: 5 points
Vecna: 5 Points
Kas: 5 points
The Wind Dukes of Aaqa: 5 points
The Circle of Eight: 5 points
The Lortmils Technomancy (assumes aid from Toril): 5 points. 

A more restrictive ruling would be to just give Toril and Vecna the bonus points.

All points gathered towards the Magic Arms Race are awarded at the end of a turn. Thus if a power gains the ability to use 11th level magic in a turn, he will have to wait to the start of the next turn to use it.

A similar process can be used for 12th level magic.

So, what do you think of this as a compromise proposal between 11th level magic and no 11th level magic.

As for 10th level magic, some of the old 2nd Edition 10th level spells were attached to Mordenkainen and Tenser.  (Edena: Last I checked, Tenser was a mage with no fighter levels, and LG in alignment.)

The advantage of this solution is that 11th level magic is something that people would work towards. After all, Vecna has to travel through time with his people after surviving an attack by Kas and restore the Suel Imperium in Turn 0.  I think even he would be a little run down after all that.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hi I'm interested in playing, can someone just sum up basically the rules since I'm a little confused on this?  Also, whats *not* taken?


----------



## William Ronald

*A quick summary*

Welcome to the thread, Sollir Furryfoot!

The short version of what is going on is that we are going to play out what might happen if the Gnomes of the World of Greyhawk start the industrial revolution.  A similar industrial revolution was played out in two previous threads in the Forgotten Realms.  The United Commonwealth of Toril, consisting of most of the planet, is working with gnomes, dwarves and halflings to introduce technology to Oerth, the world where the GH campaign occurs. The UC of Toril are good guys.  Unfortunately, the Church of Shade, an evil group from the Realms, is trying to make its presence known.

A being calling himself the Wanderer will accuse the UC of Toril of subverting Oerth by starting the Lortmils Technomancy.  You must decide if he is telling the truth or not.  He will paint a pretty bad picture of Toril.

There also signs that Vecna and Kas are returning.  (We know they are.)  The World of Greyhawk looks like it will be in for some interesting times soon in our little thread. Game play starts here  with Turn 0 (non-combat, diplomacy) and with Turn 1 (you can try anything from diplomacy to combat to role playing your character's interaction with others) on February 20th.

To participate, you just state that you will.  Read the rules on page one of the thread.  Decide what sort of character and countries you would like to play, good, evil or neutral and the desires of your faction.  

Players can surrender countries to you or Edena can whip some new ones up in a jiffy.

Also, if you have questions post here, e-mail Edena (under anything he posts) or you can ask me.  I am a player, but I had the joy of walking in Edena's shows for a few days. It was not easy.  You can e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com

Please go over the rules.  They will tell you how things work and give you a feel for the nations and NPCs involved.

There are also useful links on the first post of this thread.

Sollir Furryfoot, I hope you will join us.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hi I'm interested in playing, can someone just sum up basically the rules since I'm a little confused on this?  Also, whats *not* taken?  *




Well, I'll give it a shot.

BAsicly, each of us plays the ruller of a country or group of countries in the World of Greyhawk.  For example, I'm Turrosh Mak, emperor of the Pomarj.  

It's forty years after the end of the greyhawk wars, and after a long period of peace and reconstruction, the powers of Oreth are at the brink of war once again.

Into this comes the wanderer, presents the world with a Vision of events on Toril (this is going to happen in "turn Zero", which is kind of a prolouge to the actual game).  Toril (The Forgotten Realms had an Industrial Revolution which changed that world dramaticly.  


What we do is roleplay the actions of our characters and nations, posting our response to the wanderers vision and the actions of other countries.  pretty simple really.  To get an idea of what happened on toril and for an example of what I'm talking about, visit the GIRA website.  The link is in the first post of this thread.

Don't worry too much about the rules (they are a work in progress), they are basicly guidelines to help Edena (the DM in this mess) keep things organized.  Just post what you want and edena will give you the results.  You should defenatly check them out though.  The Rules are the second post on this thread.

Turn zero happens on the 19 of febuary, and turn one happens on the 20th.

Hope this helps some


----------



## Bonedagger

William Ronald

-Don't like it that much...... Sorry. That way 10th level magic is just another tool that everybody have.

Sollir Furryfoot

-Most is taken but if you say what you want to play some of us might unclaim something. But Edena is really the one you would have to ask. But please join. I will welcome you.


----------



## Creamsteak

And the blackmage said STAB!

Here is my character background (minus some stuff).

"I was born in the Gnarley Forest. My name at that time was Posterus Maligo-are (Future Contrive Evil). I was the son of a ranger and a commoner. My father was one of the elders of the Gnarley Forest when it came to passing that I, too, would become a ranger. I trained under the venerable Audax Miles (bold soldier). He was a man far beyond my father in skill, and was a powerful druid. He taught me how to fashion bows and weapons from the forest. He taught me how to find food in the wilds and make use of the lichens on the ground to create a primative narcotic that would slow the nerves of an opponent by simply mixing it with their food. When my mentor had taught me all he could, I began my search for purveyor of the mosfungus poison that had slowly killed my father. Mosfungus poison does no harm to a person in small doses, but taken over a lengthened period it kills someone in a way similar to a cold or other mild disease. The only significant trace of its existance is that after the corpse is burried, the mosfungus lichens grow there. Also called corpsegrass, it is symbolic of the end of a families life. The fact that my father died by it should have meant my families death, and to this day I still have the sickening curse that I myself have left no heir..."

"I earned my current title, the Holy Avenger Sanctus Punitor when I pursued and slayed my fathers assailant. Her name was Venenifer Venustas (Poisonous Lovely) the Lady. She was a High Elf woman raised by a Drow Priestess. She was an adolescent assassin when she killed my father. She was always spiteful of her race, believing that the Drow were fully superior and that she did not deserve life. She crept into my home, she crept into the people, and she turned us on ourselves. I was the first to truely discover her purpose through a trick of words and a fatal affair. When she revealed that she had poisoned me the same way she did my father I struck down her and her un-born child. That was my child. It was then that I left my people, and took my new name. In the eyes of them they honored me for making a sacrifice most men faint to have been forced to consider. They gave me the title Sanctus Punitor."

"I earned my sword when I returned to my people. I had been a paladin for the fifty years I was away. I rode in and out of conflict with the forsaken evils of the area. I met a man named Sapiens (wise) the Loremaster. He told me that I was meant to kill myself during those days when I took my mate and son's lives together. He told me that when I didn't I changed the fate that some evil deity had been plotting for me. I was meant to be the Creatura Novus (servant revived) of some Deity when it returned. I had created a paradox in some creatures plot that absconded centuries, my families breeding had been select, my upbringer had been chosen by forces outside my home, outside my people. I had the exact same physical body as a vampire servant of that deity, only in its undesecrated form. The only tool I was without was its vampiric sword and blood, things which I had narrowly avoided becoming afflicted with. I asked for a tool that could free me from my haunters and they granted me only narrow hints which led to a long and rather painful quest. The tool was a man named Tenser. He promised to destroy the vampiric unlife in that blightful blade. I quested off again to find that blade, which I bore down many opponents with as it sucked me into my nethersome destiny, but I managed to avoid all assailants blades and came back to tenser. When he attempted to re-define the blades purpose some paradox prevented the blade from being un-done. The blade had a future that was destined to it, and the blade had a past, irreconsilable. Time absconds a paradox and flung the sword away from us, leaving its sorrowless brother with me. The Holy blade Interfectio-onis Ferrum had a destiny that was the same as mine, and we both hated it. We left together to join our people and prevent our enemy from joining this world."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Ok can someone explain the Arm's Races?  I read it but I'm still a bit confused, how exactly do we further ourselves in the Arm's Races for instance.

Edit-Any undead type powers not taken? (inhabitants from the Negative Energy Plane maybe?)  How about some outsiders like the Slaadi, Yugoloths, Devils, and Demons.  As you can tell I'm not too fond of playing good characters, though I will if I have to...


----------



## Creamsteak

The map: I think its off a little... my name I think says CREAMSTREAK which is close... and condemnably funnier than CREAMSTEAK, but I can't help but feal insulted. Plus I think It looks like I'm overpowered and Evil... if this is true I have no idea why...


----------



## William Ronald

Sollir:

Here is an example of an arms race.  You should read the rules on Page 1 for a thorough understanding.   A lot of things have been claimed, but Edena and I believe the other players will work with you. 

Most of the arms races will work like the example I give but there are exceptions and additions. 

Here we go:

RULE 8 - THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.) 

All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn. 

For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race. 

To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

I hope this helps.  Also, maybe explain what you would like to play so Edena and other players can work with you.  I hope you will join us.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks I read it and I think i'll join, that is if theres room.  It sounds very interesting but I can't find the undead arms race anywhere, is it on a different thread?


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Sollir:

The undead arms race is in the rules section.  Read the first two posts, which are quite long.   It should be some paragraphs beneath the technological arms race. Edena  may decide to give you some territory or you can contest with other forces of like alignment for their lands.  As it seams you wish to play an evil character, you could perhaps contest for an evil territory.  The rules have what are claimed.

Perhaps you should state exactly what you want to play so Edena and the players on this thread can work with you.  It seems you wish to play an evil power with an interest in the undead.  Maybe state what you want to play, and how you imagine your faction to be like.

As for undead powers,  Bonedagger is playing Vecna and Maudlin (who has created an EXCELLENT faction map) is playing Acerak. 

Sollir Furryfoot, welcome aboard the IR thread!!


----------



## Bonedagger

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hi, Sollir:
> 
> The undead arms race is in the rules section. *




I think Edena might have deleted it by mistake. Rule 12 is missing.

Nah. Probably works like summonings.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Hello,  Sollir... welcome to the IR.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Good to see I'm not blind...yet...i'll go look it up in the last thread to see if they have it.

I'm interested in playing (any or all of the following):
Undead
Golems
Evil Outsiders
Perhaps Slaadi

But i'll take practically anything although I have a tendency for those that I just mentioned but i'll play basically anything (although it might be reluctantly ) if it will further the game.


----------



## Bonedagger

You can chose to play as evil outsiders only... Don't think we have anybody doing that... One playing as only good outsiders though.
That would solve the problem of geografical history or whatever.

A demonlord with his horde of demons

Or maybe... etc.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*From Edena_of_Neith to everyone in the IR - this is going to hurt*

READ FULLY

  - - -

  (looks at all of you solemnly)

  I am moderator of this 3rd IR I created.

  Unfortunately, I AM moderator, instead of player, as I partly was in IRs 1 and 2.

  Being moderator means everyone is angry with you.

  Everyone will be angry with me after this.

  - - -

  This is my final ruling.
  It overturns all previous rulings I have made.
  It overturns the rules I set forth in the Rules List.
  It overturns all replies to e-mails I have sent out.

  - - -

  (looks at you all solemnly)

  Everyone, please prepare yourselves for more than a little pain. 
  Prepare for some very real pain.

  - - -

  RULING

  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below.
  10th and 11th level magic, and Elven High Magic, is not possible.

  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions.

  Vecna may use 10th level magic.

  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else.
  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct service.

  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will.
  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League currently has (the Sky League is restricted back to what I originally said their Citadels and Ships could accomplish, in terms of their speed.)

  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's) anywhere in a Turn.

  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic, under the rules in the Rules List.

   Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of the above restrictions.

  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a heavy price for their use.
  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage from the still partially successful 10th level attack.)

  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy.

  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
  This is a one-way affair.  If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.)
  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace.


  EXPLANATION

  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not come back all at once.
  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age.
  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and study, which has not been conducted yet.

  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also.

  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of yet, to use even 10th level spells.
  And even he cannot use 11th level spells.

  RULING AND EXPLANATION:

  The United Commonwealth of Toril may choose to attack Oerth or any other place in Greyspace.
  If they do so, they do so alone - no other Power on Toril or in Realmspace will aid them.

  The Eternal Empire of Kara-Tur would love to see the United Commonwealth exhaust itself in helping Oerth - then they could conquer the United Commonwealth (without firing a shot) and take over Realmspace (remember that the Eternal Empire is the other great power of Realmspace.)
  The Scro Star League, devoted to interstellar trade, has lauched a massive effort to find and recover an entire lost fleet of ships sent to Krynnspace.  Said fleet disappeared without a trace.
  Hope Isle is currently trying to forever seal off the Elder Ones (before the Church of Shade figures out how to summon them into the Crystal Spheres) and all their effort is involved in this project.
  The Church of Toril has been divided by infighting (see the 2nd IR), and there is chaos in it's ranks and hierachy.  Those who are doing something useful are busy helping Hope Isle.
  The Church of Mercy has no army to send to the aid of Oerth.

  The United Commonwealth may send none of their technology to Oerth or Greyspace.
  The United Commonwealth may use none of their 10th and 11th level magic on Oerth or in Greyspace.
  If the United Commonwealth deploys it's full strength to Oerth, it is helpless at home, completely undefended (and the Eternal Empire of Kara-Tur has 500 points of Strength Level.)

  The United Commonwealth has a base strength in Realmspace of 1,000 points - for every 2 points they expend, they may send 1 point of strength to Oerth and Greyspace.

  If, for instance, the United Commonwealth chose to send one third of it's force to Oerth, it would retain a strength in Realmspace of 667 points.
  On Oerth, it would have deployed a strength of 167 points (333 points, halved, rounded up.)

  The United Commonwealth must designate which places it is sending it's forces, and after they have been sent, they must use 9th level magic or below to fight, defend, or move around.
  They cannot Gate in, attack, and then Gate out to the safety of Realmspace, during a Turn.
  Once they enter Greyspace, they are stuck in Greyspace for the duration of the Turn.  On the next Turn, they may retreat to Realmspace - if they are still alive to do so.

  The Border Patrol which is protecting Realmspace can withstand Vecna, if they are maintained at full strength - if, that is, they send nothing to the aid of Oerth.
  For every bit of strength they send to help Oerth, that is that much less strength they have to protect Realmspace from an external threat.

  The Shadow Empire, please take note.
  Anyone else thinking of plundering Realmspace, please take note.

  If it seems to you like I'm trying to make it PAINFUL AND DIFFICULT for Toril to intervene on Oerth, your impression is correct.
  Painful and difficult, but not impossible.
  They may still involve themselves on Oerth.  But there is a price to be paid for any intervention, and the price is high.

  - - -

  RULING - HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES

  10TH LEVEL MAGIC

  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this Race.
  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research how to employ 10th level magic.

  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth.
  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from.

  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great secrets.

  Here is what I mean by massively costly:

  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky venture.)
  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again.
  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic.
  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments.
  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas.
  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities.
  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters.
  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.)

  This research must be declared to me via e-mail.
  Do not post it to the boards.

  The Reward:

  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical Arms Race.
  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4 points that Turn.

  The Penalty:

  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your e-mails.
  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are.
  If you spend 7 points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical Arms Race.

  Additional Rules:

  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research.
  They lose no points in Power Level at all.
  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.)
  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power!
  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity.

  You may share your research.
  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.)
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per 10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent.
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty.
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty.
  Etc.
  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft.

  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th level magic freely.
  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve.
  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn.

  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and 100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal.

  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic.
  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in Power Level lost.
  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and 300 points in Power Level lost.
  Etc.

  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE.
  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical research, if that is your choice.

  If this system sounds draconian, it was meant to be.
  I want it to be HARD to achieve the goal of 10th level magic - it can be done, but you had better be prepared to pay through the nose for the privilege.

  11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level magic.
  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the Present!

  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to mention themselves.

  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research on 11th level magic.

  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic.

  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race.

  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level magic.
  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic) need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level magic.

  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss, based on your e-mails.

  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with 13 points in the Magical Arms Race.
  Almost a 10th of the way there.  Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic.
  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets.

  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points, and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.)

  - - -

  If there is a problem with any of the above, my e-mail server is open.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## GnomeWorks




----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Welcome to the IR, Sollir Furryfoot.
  Your Planar Claims are already noted.
  I will see what I can do to award you nations, so you are more fully in the IR, and have a voice - and some fun.

  First, however, I must allow my other players to recover from shock.

  Hopefully, everyone will realize now that:

  1:  Vecna is a serious problem, for he can use 10th level magic and you can't.
  2:  Yes, Toril can become actively involved in the war ... but the price, for them, is incredibly high, and they can only project limited force onto Oerth.
  3:  Yes, everyone can learn 10th level magic (along with all the problems cited for 10th level magic) ... but after the PRICE to learn 10th level magic has been paid, I don't think anyone will be complaining about the rewards earned.
  4:  Yes, everyone can learn 11th level magic, along with all the world-wrecking problems of 11th level magic.  
  But the PRICE of learning 11th level magic is so incredibly, staggeringly huge, that it isn't going to happen anytime soon.  
  When it finally does happen, I do believe people are going to be sympathizing with (what's left) of the Power that earned the secret, not planning to destroy them.

  - - -

  Creamstreak, you get the Amedio Rainforest, but Festy Dog is contesting it with you.
  Also, Greyhawk remains contested.

  Maudlin, the map is perfect - with one minor exception.
  The Howling Hills are actually up against the Cold Marshes.
  There is no intervening land between the two.
  You have the size of the Howling Hills perfectly correct.
  Great map, Maudlin!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

*The New Rules*

That is harsh, very harsh, but I think you've made a generally right decision. Of course, the benefits of 10th and 11th level magics will have to be substantial in powerpoints, otherwise nobody will bother with magics at all and put all their energy into anvancing culturally and into warfare.

?Are you really removing teleport and all other transportation spells?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

With 10th level magic, you can move your entire army anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, without limits on the number of times you can move them.
  Without 10th level magic, your army must leg it or ride horseback, or go piecemeal through lesser magic, to a single destination.

  Not a small advantage to 10th level magic.
  And that's only ONE of the things you can choose to do ALL AT ONCE in one Turn with 10th level magic.

  With 11th level magic, you can - over a series of a few Turns - completely destroy an entire nation.
  You can turn Nyrond into an extension of the Nyr Dyv, over about 5 to 10 Turns, depending on your posts.

  I do believe the conversation between Raistlin and Palin in Dragons of Summer Flame sums it all up:

  Raistlin:  And what did you expect, Nephew?  What did you think the word sacrifice meant?  I will tell you.  It means exchanging everything - everything! - love, honor, family, your soul itself - for the magic.  Isn't that what you wanted?  Or did you expect to gain it all without giving something in return?

  Palin:  You're asking me to give my life.

  Raistlin:  Of course.

  Palin:  Either way, I give my life.

  Raistlin:  Either way.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A public apology to Creamsteak*

My mistake, Creamsteak (and it was a ghastly mistake.) 
  I will modify your name to Creamsteak at once.

  My apologies.

  - - -

  Creamsteak, I have altered all the names on the List to Creamsteak.
  If anyone finds one I overlooked, tell me and I will correct it.

  This is the result of being nearly blind for many years ... it is a flaw in my ability to see and recognize what I see.
  I appreciate that that is difficult to believe, and any explanation for such an absurd mistake must be hard to accept.

  However, I will say this ... I would not make fun of you, Creamsteak, and go to all the effort to set you up as a Power on the board, as I have done.
  And I am not the kind of person who makes fun of other people on this board, or anywhere else, as some here who know me will attest to.

  Again, my apologies for the ghastly mistake.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Alyx

Edena,

I for one will support your changes full heartedly, despite the fact that it means I'll have trouble getting to the warzone from my far-off oriental empires.  I suppose that is what sea-going vessels were invented for .

One thing I would like to know is how you plan to moderate the movements of our armed forces from place to place.  Will it be on an individual basis, or will rules be put into place as to how far an army can move in a turn?

And how will ocean travel, skyships, effect such rates?

Again, I do support this decision.  The first turn of this war is going to be a bloody mess, but the chaos is all for fun.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sollir Furryfoot, to make things easy on you ...

  Go to the first post on the first page of this thread.
  It is a huge post.
  It lists all of the available races, powers, and peoples that can be claimed.

  From that list, claim any 3 Planar Powers that you wish - any 3 you want, just so long as you don't pick both evils and goods.  
  Goods and neutrals, or evil and neutrals, are fine.

  Then, just assume you have the Undead.
  I will list that you have the Undead.
  If you wish to choose a particular type of undead from the MM to come and help you, just let me know, or write it down on this thread.

  Then, take a look at all those powers on the world of Oerth.

  Now, currently, all of them are claimed ... which means, people have gone to every one of them and said:  that's mine!

  But it isn't necessarily so.

  You may claim any of those powers for yourself.
  Up to a Power Level of 100 (see that each nation has PL after it, and a number?  Just add them up!)

  When you claim a nation, people, or whatever, that is already claimed, we have what is called a Contested Claim.
  There are two ways to deal with Contested Claims:

  You may negotiate with the other person claiming the nation you are claiming.
  Come to a compromise, or a deal.

  Or, if the other player won't do that, and you still want the nation, you may declare you are maintaining the contest.

  At the start of the IR, on the 20th, a civil war breaks out in that nation as forces loyal to you fight forces loyal to the other player.
  You must post to the thread what your forces are doing (assume you have half the forces of that nation), and of course the other player will also post what he or she is doing.

  Based on those posts, I will arbitrate who won the civil war, and who gets the nation or people, or if the civil war is unresolved, and rages on into the next Turn.

  We are going by Turns.

  A Turn is one month in Game Time (one month passes on Oerth, the World of Greyhawk setting, during a Turn.)
  In Real Life, a Turn is one thread of slightly over 200 posts.

  At the end of each Turn, I will call Time Out, and arbitrate what happened during the Turn.

  We do not roll dice, or draw cards, or anything of the sort in the IR.
  We post.
  Posting is everything in the IR.

  You roleplay by posting.
  You attack by posting (by saying you attack!)
  You defend by posting.
  You negotiate (or threaten) by posting.
  You do everything by posting, except ...

  You can e-mail me and ask questions.  Lots of questions.  Any questions you would like to ask.

  I wish to extend a warm welcome to you, Sollir Furryfoot.
  Welcome to the IR!

  E-mail people ... especially Williams and Maudlin, and they will help you.
  And some of the others.  There are a lot of people here who have bent over backwards to help people just joining in.

  Once you have your 3 Planar Powers selected, I will set you up on the Lists Post (the first post of the first page of this thread.)

  Edena_of_Neith

P:S  There is an Undead Arms Race.  It is at the bottom of the Lists Post (if it is not there, I have goofed again!)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Unfortunately, I am not an expert on how far military forces can move in a day.
  Anyone out there who is?

  I do know an army can march 15 miles a day for some period of time.
  A seasoned army can march 20 miles a day for some time.
  An extremely highly trained army that has had long practice can force march 40 miles a day for several days.

  The ships of the Sky League can move at an average of 30 miles per hour.
  The Flying Citadels of the Sky League can move at an average of 20 miles per hour.

  Dragons can fly across the Flanaess in a day.
  Pegasi can fly at 48 miles per hour.
  Hippogriffs can fly at around 35 miles per hour.
  Griffons can fly at around 30 miles per hour.

  Bonedagger posted below that:

  Galleons move at 3 miles per hour rowing (not sea-miles) (so, how far is a sea-mile?) 
  Great Galleon move at 3 miles per hour rowing and 6 miles per hour under sail (again not sea-miles) (and again, how far is a sea-mile) 
  Dromonds move at 2 miles per hour rowing and 9 miles per hour under sail. (again, by sea-miles, however far they are.)

  All of this assumes good weather, reasonable seas, and passable roads.

  I do not know the exact conversion to metric, unfortunately.
  My regrets.  A good mile to kilometer conversion is needed here.

  I continue to seek information on how fast sea faring vessels can go, in both miles per hour and kilometers per hour.
  And if anyone can give a good mile to kilometer conversion, we could use it.

  - - -

  I am not putting rules on troop movements ... I am not comfortable with it, as it restricts the freeform of the IR.

  What I need to do is give Maudlin a Scale of Miles / Scale of Kilometers for that map of the Flanaess.
  I will study my maps, and try to come to an approximation.

  Then, everyone will be free to look at the map, the scale of miles, and roleplay out the movements of their armies freeform.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Uvenelei

I may not like it, but I support your decision, Edena. Scaling down the magic level makes sense and makes Arcane Age magic much more impressive.


----------



## Bonedagger

So much for keeping a low profile....

And in the spirit of IR....

Fact of the day: on this date (the 17/2) in 1864 was the date when the first torpedo (You know those underwater propel things) was tested successfully... I'm trying to pretend you care


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

My rough estimate of distance is that, on Maudlin's map of the Flanaess (in normal size, not blown up):

  1 inch = 210 miles

  The Flanaess is stated as being 3,000 miles wide in the sourcebook, but from what exact point to what exact point is not given.

  Is there anyone out there who can give a better estimate concerning Maudlin's map - a better estimate of how many miles there are to the inch?

  Or centimeters.  
  In the United States, we still use the English system, but I realize that in Europe metric is the rule.

  This is pretty important.

  I'm not going to make up any rules on how far armies can go - I'm trying to establish the scale of miles so every person in the IR can have a look, and roleplay that out for themselves.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Bonedagger, I do care.
  The first submarine was used in the United States in the mid 19th century, during the Civil War (it was a pretty crude piece of work ...)

  Tell me more ... because if they had primitive torpedoes in the mid 19th century, the Powers of the IR will have them when they reach a certain point value in the Technological Arms Race.

  And a lot of mariners are going to cry.

  - - -

  I didn't scale down the magic level in that I weakened 10th or 11th level magic.
  10th and 11th level magic is as awesome and terrifying as ever.
  I simply created a reality where an appropriately high price would have to be paid to realize such magic, and put it into mass use.

  I am quite sure that some in the IR will be willing to pay that price.
  I am sure that, in the end, 10th level magic will be widespread.
  I am fairly sure that 2 or 3 powers will connive to obtain 11th level magic, and achieve that goal.

  It is a matter of ambition, and in that matter there is no limit in the hearts of players.
  Nor should there be any limits to such ambition, for the game is about the stuff of dreams.

  At least, the above is my opinion.


----------



## Bonedagger

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how far an average sea-faring vessel can move in one day in good weather.
> Does anyone out there know?
> 
> - - -
> 
> .
> 
> Edena_of_Neith *




According to 2nd ed. Galleon=3 miles/hour rowing(not sea-miles), Great Galleon=3 miles/hour rowing and 6 miles/hour under sail (again not sea-miles ), Dromond 2 rowing and 9 under sail. 

Hope that helped


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A Thank You*

I would like to comment that this is one of the most complicated projects I have ever attempted in gaming.
  I really appreciate the help so many of you have given, and your patience - otherwise, this venture would have foundered long ago.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith, who hopes Creamsteak will stay in the IR


----------



## Uvenelei

*Re: A Thank You*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I would like to comment that this is one of the most complicated projects I have ever attempted in gaming.
> I really appreciate the help so many of you have given, and your patience - otherwise, this venture would have foundered long ago.
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> Edena_of_Neith, who hopes Creamsteak will stay in the IR *




And I'd definately like to thank you for letting us play in this fabolus project of yours. Thanks to you Edena, and everyone else.


----------



## Bonedagger

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Bonedagger, I do care.
> The first submarine was used in the United States in the mid 19th century, during the Civil War (it was a pretty crude piece of work ...)
> 
> Tell me more ... because if they had primitive torpedoes in the mid 19th century, the Powers of the IR will have them when they reach a certain point value in the Technological Arms Race.
> 
> And a lot of mariners are going to cry.
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> At least, the above is my opinion. *




Ok. The first u-boat war I know of started in 1914. Landminés was first seen under the american civil war (knowen as 'Infernal Devices') but not developed into what we know before 2ww. In the 1300s the chinese used gunpowder to fire multi-stage missiles. The nazi V2 had a max range of up to 180 miles. In 1958 sattelites where sent into orbit for use as an anti-longranged missile defense as well as offence (ICBM... Yes they could carry nukes).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have added you, Sollir Furryfoot, to the Lists.

  However, I have not listed your Planar Claims, other Claims, or Power Level yet, because I don't know what those are.

  I urge you to work with the other players on claiming nations (and understanding the claiming process period.)

  I posted a long post to you above on this thread, and it is on this page or the last one.

  Again, welcome to the IR, Sollir! 

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Bonedagger, tell me more.

  I am adding everything you are saying as Addenda to the Technological Arms Race Rule.

  This is the kind of stuff that will give all of us (me too!) a better understanding of what technology was developed when, and thus what those numbers mean on the Technological Arms Race!

  Thanks for the help.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bonedagger

Lets first clear up the thing with the u-boat  From what I can find the first u-boat that had any real potential was launched by an amerikan Simon Lake in 1894 (age 27) But they didn't see 'official' military use until 1902 when the Royal Navy got the first military model. Actually the first recording of a u-boat goes back as far as 1620 when Cornelius van Drebbel demonstrated 'The Turtle'.


----------



## Bonedagger

1ww: Flamethrowers, 2ww: Gass warfare, The cost back in 1943-45 for the Manhattan Project 76 mill. dollars ( It takes more than know-how), 1960-70 Chemical & Biological research into warefare reaches new hights... Inviromental concerne appears, 1990s ICBArtillery a real threat from Sadam Hussains enginers. Looking for anything specific?


----------



## Creamsteak

Oh boy... new evil guy... My odds don't look good...

Is my max 40 or 100? Im somewhere neare 40 I think...


----------



## Uvenelei

*Edena*

I'm having trouble emailing you; not sure why. But I've looked at the LGG map, and come up with some measures.Looking at the LGG map, Greyhawk is 1495 miles from Asperdi in the Sea Barons, 1105 miles from the Barren Wastes, and around 975 miles from Ulakland. Maudlin's map puts Grehawk 1365 miles from Asperdi, 813 from Barren Wastes, and 1050 from Ulakland. Hmm, not perfectly helpful, as the two maps don't coincide accurately, but I think the scale for Maudlin's map is close to 230 miles per inch, maybe a little higher.


----------



## Bonedagger

[OOT]

When you visit this site they play a song. It's a remix. Can any of you tell me if you know the original? Good mood music.. Hey that has a good ring to it

http://www.geocities.com/lief99/U-boats.html


----------



## Bonedagger

Maybe nukes should be limited through cost as we in our days have the potential to create a nuclear missile that singelhandedly can kill all life on earth and send the planet out of orbit... in pieces..


----------



## Maudlin

Bonedagger - I'd guess you're looking for Das Boot by Klaus Doldinger(?), unless that's a derivative already.

magic upheavals - I can understand the rationale for it, and I accept the changes. I sort of regret that the rate of growth is again tied to the power of your country, though. I've done the math, and I will never possess even 10th level magic. Can't happen. The people who claimed up to 100 are the only ones with real potential for industrial or magical development. Sort of makes me wish I'd been more agressive in claiming nations, but I was happy just having more powerful magic  Ah well, we'll see how long I'll last (with all my alliances voided )

And I'm quite sure nobody hates you, Edena, tsss..


----------



## Bonedagger

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Bonedagger - I'd guess you're looking for Das Boot by Klaus Doldinger(?), unless that's a derivative already.
> 
> *




I believe that's the one. Thanks. I always forget to get the name of the artists when I hear some good music. Bad habit.. Or the name of the song for that sake.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Your solution to the magic arms race and the involvement of Toril is fair.

Obviously, there have to be limits or the IR would collapse in only a few turns.

There is always a price for power and knowledge in real life.  Therefore, I support and respect your decision.

It took a lot of effort and research for 10th level magic to enter my homebrew campaign.  Of course, the fact that those powers which gain 10th level magic can share it - at a price for both - is a fair solution.

Toril should only have limited involvement.  Forrester needs a chance to help his allies but does not need to be the 800 pound gorilla of the thread.


I suggest the technological power houses, Church of Shade and the Lortmils Technocracy, determine what was available in 1880.  I know dynamite was, nitroglycerin, and I believe gatling guns.


----------



## Bonedagger

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suggest the technological power houses, Church of Shade and the Lortmils Technocracy, determine what was available in 1880.  I know dynamite was, nitroglycerin, and I believe gatling guns. *




My first image when I thought of technological upgrades was an irongolem with build-in magical cooling & reloading gatling-guns


----------



## Bonedagger

Alfred Nobel (the famouros weapon inventor that was knowen for peace AFTER his death) invented nitroglycerin in 1859. Later in 1866 he mixed it with silica that made it easy to transport- Dynamit.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

GNOMEWORKS!

      You power hungry foul! You Torillian puppet!

Shadow Empire is aware of your pathetic attempts to stop our infiltration of City of Greyhawk! And it knows that those Torillian sodomites are behind you!

WE WILL DESTROY YOU!


----------



## Bonedagger

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *GNOMEWORKS!
> 
> You power hungry foul! You Torillian puppet!
> 
> Shadow Empire is aware of your pathetic attempts to stop our infiltration of City of Greyhawk! And it knows that those Torillian sodomites are behind you!
> 
> WE WILL DESTROY YOU! *




Not infiltration... Liberation


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO Edena!

Shade agents in City of Greyhawk, and there are hundreds of them, Shadow Adepts/ Enchanters specializing in mind affecting spells, deadly Shadowdancers/Assasins,led by Shadowlady Ahlissa, are busy preparing MANY gates to Plane of Shadow, taking control of Greyhawk`s criminal underworld and goverment, seeking converts, killing every Lortmilis or Torillian agent they  encounter.

At the beginning of IR Shadow Empire will start to transport its armies in masses to City of Greyhawk! You know in Manual Planes there is a prestige class with power to transport parts of the Planes between them, for example throwing a small bit of Inner Plane of Fire into enemy castle on Material Plane. Shadow Empire has devised 9th level spell with similar effect. Our mages will cast plenty of them to slowly transform City of Greyhawk into Throne of The Shade, with all traits of Shadow Plane! Also, to distract Lortmilis Technomancy, over 300 Shade Wizards with levels 15th+ will suddenly teleport to Lortmilis capitol, blast it, open temporary gates to Shadow and Negative Energy Planes,  so technomancers may have some guests from there, then escape!


I also claim Free City of Desnajr( spelling?) which is next to Greyhawk and also infiltrated by Shade agents! Is this okay Edena?


----------



## Festy_Dog

oh yeah. very sorry that i forgot to note. yes i did intend to relinquish control of ivid & rauxes to get zindia. sorry about that.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Great.*

This will bring some more logic into this and more logical wars and negotiations. And low magic is great, slows things down and makes battle more fun and more glory  Wars are fought in battles not by just blasting nations from some crazy desert.

I am REALLY happy with these changes.


----------



## Bonedagger

*More tech. info*

The first Gatling Gun was patented 4 Nov. 1862; First sonar in subs- 1918; First radar curtain- 1940; First tanks- 1ww; Genetic Basecode- Not yet; .....Cannon- German monk in the 14th century; Radio- 1896; First stealth- june18 1981; Today: Cruise Missile (Range: Hundreds of miles, Fly low=advoid radars, can destroy a warship); Carrier- 2ww.


----------



## zouron

*conversion*

1 inch = 2.54 cm
1 feet = 30.48 cm
1 yard = 0.9411 m
1 mile = 1.60934
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km

1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram)
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons


need anything else edena?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ruling:

  Lord Melkor posted:

TO Edena! 

  Shade agents in City of Greyhawk, and there are hundreds of them, Shadow Adepts/ Enchanters specializing in mind affecting spells, deadly Shadowdancers/Assasins,led by Shadowlady Ahlissa, are busy preparing MANY gates to Plane of Shadow, taking control of Greyhawk`s criminal underworld and goverment, seeking converts, killing every Lortmilis or Torillian agent they encounter.

  ((That's fine.  The agents of your enemies are doing the same thing.))

  ((Gate is a 9th level spell, so yes, you can use it - to bring specified people, or a small number of people, from one place to another.
  Gate cannot be used to send an entire army from one place to another.
  Gate cannot be used to SUDDENLY bring a large army from one of the Planes - that is what the Planar Arms Race is for, to show your amassing of large numbers of Planars.  Or in the case of the Shadow Empire, large numbers of beings from the Plane of Shadow.))

  At the beginning of IR Shadow Empire will start to transport its armies in masses to City of Greyhawk! 

  ((You may begin the IR with your full point strength in Greyhawk City, if you like.  That is fair, since everyone else is starting with THEIR full point strength on the map.
  This assumes the army from the Plane of Shadow has spent months secretly travelling to Oerth, amassing in the Shadows, and have now suddenly burst forth, to conquer and triumph!))


You know in Manual Planes there is a prestige class with power to transport parts of the Planes between them, for example throwing a small bit of Inner Plane of Fire into enemy castle on Material Plane. Shadow Empire has devised 9th level spell with similar effect. Our mages will cast plenty of them to slowly transform City of Greyhawk into Throne of The Shade, with all traits of Shadow Plane!

  ((I am sorry, but you will need 10th level magic to fully transform the Domain of Greyhawk, or even the city alone, into the Throne of Shade - to really do it right, you need 10th level magic.
  With 9th level magic, you can only do a very lousy and half hearted job of the affair.
  As for throwing destruction from afar, that is possible - but very limited.  Take Teleport Fireball or Teleport Undead, which are lesser spells (and very amusing and good spells, I think.)
  With these lesser spells, you could teleport an enraged lich into your enemy's throneroom, or a fireball to his coronation.
  However, that is a roleplaying thing - you ought to post to the boards if you are pulling stunts like this.
  It won't, probably, affect your opponent's PL much, but it SURE AS HECK is going to get someone's stomach riled up!))


 Also, to distract Lortmilis Technomancy, over 300 Shade Wizards with levels 15th+ will suddenly teleport to Lortmil's capitol, blast it, open temporary gates to Shadow and Negative Energy Planes, so technomancers may have some guests from there, then escape! 

  ((We haven't started the IR yet.  This is something that should be posted on Turn 1.
  This is a tactic you could employ, yes.
  You will lose mages pulling this tactic, and it is unlikely that this tactic will lower the PL of the Lortmil Technomancy.
  However, it makes great roleplaying, since it is going to make the Lortmil Techmancy MADDER THAN HADES at you, that you pulled that stunt.
  I can see that no castle in the Flanaess is going to be a safe place to sleep in, in this IR ...))

  ((Note, if GnomeWorks had, say, secretly informed me that he had a trap in place for just such a stunt, your attack probably would have failed and your losses would have been serious, although you still would have inflicted damage.))

  I also claim Free City of Dyvvers, which is next to Greyhawk and also infiltrated by Shade agents! Is this okay Edena?

  ((The Free City of Dyvvers is claimed already, by the Kevellond League.
  That claim, is now Contested.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thanks, Zouron, for the conversion chart!

  I will make it a permanent part of the Lists Post.
  For I realize that only in the United States do we use the English system.  Everyone else uses Metric.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The limit is 100 Power Level, at the start.
  Not 40.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena he means that he won't be able to get over the 40 PL without contseting alot of claims and so pissing alot of people of.
That's what he means I think


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Sollir Furryfoot, please read*

Sollir, you have expressed a desire to play evil powers.

  I am carving out a new block of evil nations, just for you.

  In the southeastern part of the Empire of Iuz, the bandits and peoples there, evil and deadly, have thrown off Iuz's rule.

  Instead of refounding the Bandit Kingdoms, they have created a set of powerful nations based solely on military prowess.
  These guys are like the feudal warlords of the middle ages, but they are stronger, and they have a serious attitude problem.

  They have allied in this world of giant alliances, and collectively they are called The League of the Warlords.

  They include:

  Artonsamay, Power Level 5 - this nation faces off against Delrune in the east.  They don't like elves.  Elves caught in Artonsamay get thrown into the arena for the wolves to eat.
  Redhand, Power Level 5 - this nation controls the region southeast of the Riftcrag.  They are fierce enemies of the Duchy of Urnst across the river, and raid across it for slaves. 
  Riftcrag, Power Level 7 - this nation is entirely within the Rift Canyon.  It is the heart of the Warlord Nations, and there a great city has been built, a citadel of depravity, slavery, several arenas, and the many training centers for fighters of all types.
  Kinemeet, Power Level 4 - The warmongers here don't want slaves or good - they want to fight, and in battle is glory, and in the blood of their enemies is ecstasy.
  Kor, Power Level 5 - Kor was an actual city in the Flanaess, before Iuz burned it down.  It has been rebuilt, and the people here spend all their time fighting the minions of Iuz.  Humanoids caught here are tortured to death, or burned alive on spits.  The elves and other demihumans of this area are depraved, evil, and fiercely warlike.
  Fellands, Power Level 4 - this is the area east of Fellreev Forest and north of Tenh.  Once controlled by the Fists, it has won it's freedom.  The people here look down on the Fists as incompetents, on the people of Tenh as pathetic wastes, and on all non-fighters as worthless trash.

  That's 30 points, right there, and all for you, Sollir.  I will instruct Maudlin on the changes to be made to the lists.

  And Sollir, you have another power.

  (evil grin)

  There is a REASON why nobody controls the Burneal Forest, the single largest piece of real estate in the Flanaess yet unclaimed (and now, it goes to Sollir.)

  Ever hear of the Quaggoths?  Well, you have now.
  The Quaggoths of Burneal Forest are not your usual Quaggoths - these Quaggoths stand 8 feet to 10 feet tall, are covered in white fur, immune to cold, and are highly intelligent.
  They are what the Terrans would call the Abominable Snowmen.
  And they don't like visitors.  They KILL, and EAT, all comers, Solistarim or Nomad alike.

  They hibernate during the short subarctic summer, then come out during the long, fierce winter.

  To help them, they have domesticated a large number of the Remorhaz, those giant fierce monsters of the cold (check their description in the MM.)
  They do not ride these beings, for obvious reasons, but the Remorhaz go into battle with them, and reap a bloody (and quickly incinerated) harvest.

  Not happy with that, the Abominable Snowmen, the Quaggoths, have magically enthralled the White Puddings of their land, and by divided them into smaller puddings have created a formidable force of these awful things.
  Ever see how much damage a White Pudding inflicts in a round?  It makes a Black Pudding look like a piker in comparison.
  In 2nd edition terms, we are talking 7 to 70 points of damage a round.

  The fell tree spirits of the Burneal are allies of the Quaggoth, and the grim, towering pine trees are well known for their ability to suddenly not be there anymore, but somewhere else.
  Gods help anyone who provokes the wrath of the trees.  They can move over 100 miles in a single day, and against the might of their limbs, no mortal flesh avails.

  The Power Level of the Burneal Forest is 15.

  And it's all yours, Sollir.

  You now have a Power Level of 46, not including your allowed 3 Planar Claims.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Wide grin from ear to ear), "...I like..."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Edena!



> ((You may begin the IR with your full point strength in
> Greyhawk City, if you like. That is fair, since everyone else is starting with THEIR full point strength on the map.




Thanks Edena this is exactly what I wanted! Are you aware of the fact that in this case there is hardly any way for Gnomeworks to stop Shade takeover of Greyhawk?



> I am sorry, but you will need 10th level magic to fully transform the Domain of Greyhawk, or even the city alone, into the Throne of Shade - to really do it right, you need 10th level magic.




Okay Edena, then would it be at last possible to cover the land in Darkness? It should not be that difficult for a nation of Shades to do it, considering the fact that even 10th level one can bring 100% Darkness(see the template). Actually Shades always cower battlefield in Darkness before fighting if possible like Drow in Dark Elf Trilogy.









> This is a tactic you could employ, yes.You will lose mages pulling this tactic, and it is unlikely that this tactic will lower the PL of the Lortmil Technomancy




Well considering the fact that teleport without error is only 7th level spell and gnomes don`t have very powerful mages, why hit and run tactic of causing magical mayhem isn`t efficient?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE TECHNOLOGICAL ADDENDA POST

  Here are comments made by everyone caring to do so, on what technology was invented when.
  This post will get longer as time passes.
  It is meant as a courtesy to everyone.

  My appreciations to those who are sending in information.

  Ok. The first u-boat war I know of started in 1914. Landminés was first seen under the american civil war (knowen as 'Infernal Devices') but not developed into what we know before 2ww. In the 1300s the chinese used gunpowder to fire multi-stage missiles. The nazi V2 had a max range of up to 180 miles. In 1958 sattelites where sent into orbit for use as an anti-longranged missile defense as well as offence (ICBM... Yes they could carry nukes).
  ((Bonedagger and I also would note the first submarine was invented and used in the mid 19th century, and the first crude torpedoes came into use at that time.))

  Lets first clear up the thing with the u-boat  From what I can find the first u-boat that had any real potential was launched by an amerikan Simon Lake in 1894 (age 27) But they didn't see 'official' military use until 1902 when the Royal Navy got the first military model.
  Actually the first recording of a u-boat goes back as far as 1620 when Cornelius van Drebbel demonstrated 'The Turtle'.

  1ww: Flamethrowers, 2ww: Gass warfare

  Alfred Nobel (the famouros weapon inventor that was knowen for peace AFTER his death) invented nitroglycerin in 1859. Later in 1966 he mixed it with silica that made it easy to transport- Dynamit.

  The first Gatling Gun was patented 4 Nov. 1862; First sonar in subs- 1918; First radar curtain-
1940; First tanks- 1ww; Genetic Basecode- Not yet; .....Cannon- German monk in the 14th century; Radio- 1896; First stealth- june18 1981; Today: Cruise Missile (Range: Hundreds of miles, Fly low=advoid radars, can destroy a warship); Carrier- 2ww.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

For my character, is it ok if I use the Half-Machine template from Dragon (evil grin)


----------



## GnomeWorks

Sollir, could you explain what the half-machine template does and how it affects the base creature?  Perhaps that way, Edena could better decide (if he doesn't have that particular Dragon).  It would also give those of us without the Dragon an idea of what it does.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

It gives your character several more attacks with mechanical tentacles and gives +8 bonus to natural armor, metal projectiles that they can shoot outof their arm, HD changes 1 die type, breath weapon, and a list of special abilities like immune to rusting for every few HD, i'll create my character in the What is your character playing in the IR thread and then you can take a look and see if its ok.

Edit-Oops, its from Dungeon #91


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have now modified (and shortened further) the Rules Post.
  It now is consistent with my latest rulings.

  I request everyone have a look.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Sollir, you may.

  This is a singular exception to the rules, however, being made for a single PC.

  Sollir, in no other way do you have access to technology at the start.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, have you seen my last post?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I know Edena, I needed to make a character decently powerful to raise my PR, but he's interesting, take a look in the 'What Character are You Playing (IR) and take a look at Hellmaster Phibrizzo, (not really the master of all the hells but just because he sends so many people to die), Half-Machine, Half-Celestial, CE advanced HD Death Slaad...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

After this post, I am going offline.

  I have modified the Rules List.

  I have updated what can be done if you have 10th level magic.
  I hope, for your sake, that you heed my advice now, and go and read the updated capabilities of a Power with 10th level magic.

  Remember that Vecna begins the IR with the capability to employ 10th level magic.
  Be afraid.
  Be very, very afraid.

  Edena_of_Neith

  (heads offline for now.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

"Half-Machine, Half-Celestial, CE advanced HD Death Slaad...
"
right............. jesus how do some people make up this sorta stuff?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*snickers*, remember Slaadi are the embodiment of Chaos, some are born stronger than others, and some are born with random elements (half-celestial) attached to them...   But I did want my character to be interesting and unique...


----------



## William Ronald

*Technology*

Gas warfare, as well as warplanes, came in to play in World War I.  I believe repeating rifles were available in the 1880s.


----------



## Uvenelei

*New Claim*

I claim Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2, bringing my total to 100, because I like round numbers. And blue people.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

You have me possessing the Duchy of Tenh which now belongs to Creamsteak under a new name.  I relinquish it to him.  I also settled with Dagger over Dyvers.  He has Verbobonc.  I have Dyvers.

I am also offering the Isle of Touv and the Isle of Olman (total PL 4) to any neutral or good player.  I believe that either Alyx or Kaboom would be the most sensible choice to claim these as they have land or ships near these places.

In exchange, I hereby claim Heward and Keoghtom.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Edena, New Claims*

I Claim Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5, for the Pomarj.

I would also like to claim, with Edena's Permission, the Hool marshes and it's Lizard Folk (PL unknown); and the Humaniod Hordes of the Raker Mountains (PL Unknown).  These Are not on the claims list, but are shown on the map as Unclaimed Terretories.  Thus I need Edena's approval and if given, Power Levels assigned.


----------



## kaboom

William Ronald wrote:
__________________________________________________________
I am also offering the Isle of Touv and the Isle of Olman (total PL 4) to any neutral or good player. I believe that either Alyx or Kaboom would be the most sensible choice to claim these as they have land or ships near these places. 
___________________________________________________________

I'll take them. Thay'll make good citadel bases.


----------



## Bonedagger

WOW... error.

Dynamity was of coarse invented in 1866. Not 1966. A slip of the pen .


----------



## Bonedagger

*Re: Technology*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Gas warfare, as well as warplanes, came in to play in World War I.  I believe repeating rifles were available in the 1880s. *




True. But many of the technologies I have recorded have been focused on when they found conventional use. Warplanes exisisted back in the 1900 century but mostly for reconing. I couldn't find any recordings of uses of gases that had an conclusive effect before 2ww (Nervegas). If your creatures are stronger than normal I see no reason why you could not walk around with a gatling.. That's a repeating gun


----------



## William Ronald

Bonedagger:

Sarin gas and mustard gas were used extensively in World War I.  This was perhaps the first modern war.  The nations who fought it thought it would end in months with few casualties.  They were wrong.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Masks For Gas!*

In fact the extensive use of Mustard and Sarin gas in WW I was the primary reasion it was banned by the Geneva Convention.  Gas saw little battlefeid use during the 2nd WW.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Whoa! I leave for a friends house for a day and 7 new pages pop up! O_O

Interesting rules about the tenth & eleventh level magic.  It's too bad being from the arcane age won't help Kas there.  Oh well, just one more thing to plan around.


----------



## Bonedagger

Well. In that case. Thanks for the correction. Gases is not my strong side I merely wrote down the year in wich I knew it existed.... So hope you don't beat me up.
Just kidding


----------



## Turrosh Mak

I don't think you have much to worry about with Gas warfare, Bonedagger, Vecna is allready dead 

Napalm on the other hand...


----------



## Bonedagger

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *I don't think you have much to worry about with Gas warfare, Bonedagger, Vecna is allready dead *




Yes. But not all of my army is.




			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *Napalm on the other hand... *




I know... I know.... (Damn Technology).


----------



## zouron

hmm wasn't world war 1 the war that extensively saw the use of zeppelins? by both side, having long range and not easily shot down.

and we all know zeppelins are the coolest form of flying machine to date


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hrm, don't forget diseases like smallpox...that could be devestating over time...


----------



## Bonedagger

First zeppelin- 1906.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Is there a checklist to whats claimed already, or do I just have to see the main list then refer to other player's lists to see which ones are taken and which ones aren't?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Led Zeplin, 1973


----------



## Bonedagger

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *....or do I just have to see the main list then refer to other player's lists to see which ones are taken and which ones aren't? *




Think that's the only way


----------



## Bonedagger

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *Led Zeplin, 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yes. Another important one That one conquered a lot.


----------



## Bonedagger

Question: Since this seems to be a worldwide project. I would like to know what time we start. Morning (American time) or afternoon (American time). It's a days difference for me as I normally sleep when it's day in the USA.


----------



## Alyx

Edena, I now make my final claim before this hell-bent war doth begin...

Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 

These two wizards may yet play apart in the war descending on their world...


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Ruling:
> 
> I can see that no castle in the Flanaess is going to be a safe place to sleep in, in this IR ...))
> 
> *




Yes... castles are just big targets... but a forest is a lot broader place to attack...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Which is why I shall ask if theres any evil organizations looking for a Half-Celestial, Half-Mechanical, CE, Advanced HD Death Slaad and Co.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena;

In the aborted IR thread, it was known that Kas and Vecna, with their respective troops, would emerge at Tovag Bagru in the Baklunish lands.  Will this be true for the new IR thread.

Later, I will post a timeline of inventions and scientific discoveries starting in 1848.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Edena;
> 
> In the aborted IR thread, it was known that Kas and Vecna, with their respective troops, would emerge at Tovag Bagru in the Baklunish lands.  Will this be true for the new IR thread.
> 
> *




It would make more sense from my perspective if Kas arrived, a few months before vecna did, in the lands of the Dark Union.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It would make more sense from my perspective if Kas arrived, a few months before vecna did, in the lands of the Dark Union. *



I'm sure it would Serpenteye.  However, Kas doesn't have 10th level or  higher magic, which means he has to ride Vecna's coat tails into the future.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I think your character is great, Sollir.
  Heh, half death slaadi half machine.  Even the hard, ferocious men of the Warlord nations bow and scape when this guy comes around ... they're no fools, and wish to live.

  An answer to Lord Melkor:

  Thanks Edena this is exactly what I wanted! Are you aware of the fact that in this case there is hardly any way for Gnomeworks to stop Shade takeover of Greyhawk? 

  ((I realize that you are placing your entire 83 points in Greyhawk, and GnomeWorks has only contested Greyhawk with a small force so far ... so yes, if things continue like this, you will get Greyhawk.
  However, I must wait until Turn 1 to make a final ruling.)

  Okay Edena, then would it be at last possible to cover the land in Darkness? It should not be that difficult for a nation of Shades to do it, considering the fact that even 10th level one can bring 100% Darkness (see the template). Actually Shades always cower battlefield in Darkness before fighting if possible like Drow in Dark Elf Trilogy.

  ((Covering a battlefield in magical Darkness is something you can easily do, since it is a part of your fighting strategy.  Consider this a part of your Power Level.
  Covering a large land of thousands of square miles in Magical Darkness is going to be very hard to achieve with 9th level magic.
  You may attempt to do it, but in so doing you will weaken your forces - for a lot of your mages are busy attempting to produce the vast Darkness, and not using the Turn to attack, defend, or do anything else.
  If you obtain 10th level magic, you will be able to produce magical Darkness over a realm the size of Greyhawk relatively easily, giving you a tremendous advantage when you attack that country.
  But first, you must obtain 10th level magic.))


----------



## William Ronald

Edena asked me to let you know he is having occassional problems with his e-mail.  He is trying to have his new ISP deal with the issue of the e-mail not making it through.

He would like us to keep trying to send your e-mails. Edena is not ignorig you in the least; he wants to see your letters.  So keep e-mailing and hope that the techs can get the gremlins out of the network. (They should know not to feed them after midnight.)

Also, if you want to help Edena out, try to resolve contested claims.  Check the 1st page of the thread and e-mail the person you are contesting a claim with.  Try to work it out, so Edena is not too overburdened.

I would like to urge everyone to check out the resources in the first post of page 1.  The maps are useful.  The previous IR threads link will give you a feel of what happened on Toril.

Only a few more days to go before we start.


----------



## Valkys

Well, at least I feel better. I'm not the only person to have problems sending emails then. I've tried sending the same email 10 times. I just have to say that I intend to keep trying.

Edena, maybe you can email me and I can reply?


----------



## William Ronald

*Valkys*

Hello, Valkys:

It is good to see you on the thread. I hope you will consider being a participant in it.

Welcome back!


----------



## kaboom

I claim the Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, neutral and good) PL 15 and the people of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, heavily good) PL 10


----------



## Serpenteye

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> I'm sure it would Serpenteye.  However, Kas doesn't have 10th level or  higher magic, which means he has to ride Vecna's coat tails into the future. *




I do not like being wrong, but I probably am in this case. It could be explained with Kas having 10th level magic but exhausting it in the trip trough time, or something. That explanation seems somewhat lacking though...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Welcome back, Valkys!
  I have sent you a test e-mail.  I hope it gets through!

  Hey folks, I have some answers to your posts above.
  Here they are ...

  Turrosh Mak wrote:

  I would also like to claim, with Edena's Permission, the Hool marshes and it's Lizard Folk (PL unknown); and the Humaniod Hordes of the Raker Mountains (PL Unknown). These Are not on the claims list, but are shown on the map as Unclaimed Terretories. Thus I need Edena's approval and if given, Power Levels assigned.

  ((I have created the Hool Marshes, PL 2, and given them to Turrosh.  
  The Rakers cannot be claimed, because I am still considering what's up there.  A powerful nation of cloud giants IS up there, I know.
  However, I have created the Beings of the Dreadwood, PL 5, and given them to Turrosh instead.
  Check out your lists, Turrosh ... I think you will like the Dreadwood  ))


  Sollir wrote:

  Is there a checklist to whats claimed already, or do I just have to see the main list then refer to other player's lists to see which ones are taken and which ones aren't?

  ((Originally, Sollir, those powers on the Lists Post that weren't claimed were marked with an asterisk. 
  But everything is claimed ... in fact, the claiming has been so complete that someone I know is joking Oerth's going to fall out of it's orbit from the weight of the claims.
  I think I shall create new places in the Rakers, and in the isolated places that remain.))
  ((If you look on the Lists post, the great list there is, of course, the list of all the Powers claimable (you may pick any 3 Planar Races to add to your claims.  Pick 3, any 3, as long as you don't pick both good and evil.  
  Further down, you will see a listing of each player, and what he or she has claimed.
  Then, further down yet, you will see the Arms Races.  These are primarily a way for people to gain more points, but include the race for technology and magic.))

  ((I shall create some new Powers in the Rakers for people to claim.))


  Bonedagger wrote:

  Question: Since this seems to be a worldwide project. I would like to know what time we start.  Morning (American time) or afternoon (American time). It's a days difference for me as I normally sleep when it's day in the USA.

  ((Bonedagger, everyone, it is my intention to begin Turn 0 (the NO FIGHTING Turn, the short Turn that only emcompasses 50 to 100 posts, in approximately 14 hours - that is, at none tomorrow.
  Although that is the 18th for us in the United States, it is closing in on the 19th in Europe, and it is the 19th in the Far East.))

  ((I will begin Turn 1 (Fighting allowed, everything allowed, this is the main event), on noon of the 19th, in the United States.
  That will give everyone in Europe a chance to respond before nightfall, and those in the Far East a chance to respond fully on the 20th.))


  Williams wrote:

  In the aborted IR thread, it was known that Kas and Vecna, with their respective troops, would emerge at Tovag Bagru in the Baklunish lands. Will this be true for the new IR thread. 

  ((TAKE NOTE!  Kas has emerged at Tovag Baragu, with millions of Suloise men and undead, right in the middle of the Baklunish Spirit Empire of Garnak.
  His army must march on foot, to wherever it is they wish to go, and the mountains to the east are impassible - they must march north to Ket and the gap between the mountains.
  Needless to say, there is panic in the Spirit Empire of Garnak.

  But the party is only just starting at Tovag Baragu.
  Vecna and his tens of millions will be emerging shortly.
  And, although they can move by 10th level magic to somewhere else, Vecna will be facing two historical enemies he HATED quite badly.
  Kas, and the Baklunish People.

  Fortunately for Kas and his people, I am ruling he arrived 2 weeks before Vecna
  2 weeks to get under cover, or get as far away from Tovag Baragu as possible
  If Kas had stayed around to fight the Baklunish of Garnak, he would have been delayed but ... I will state categorically now that the Baklunish of Garnak FLED long before Kas arrived, warned by their Seers that Something Awful was coming out of Tovag Baragu, and coming soon.))



  Turrosh Mak

  I'm sure it would Serpenteye. However, Kas doesn't have 10th level or higher magic, which means he has to ride Vecna's coat tails into the future.

  ((Actually, Kas had access to 10th level magic, in his own time.  He used it, as did his Legions, in the ancient wars of the Suloise.
  But in this present time, Kas - although he should know 10th level magic - does not, because the nature of magic in the present has not yet fully reverted to the reality of the Arcane Age.
  Thus, Kas much research how to learn 10th level magic ... a point which I am sure is making Kas very unhappy.

  Kas, don't be too upset - Vecna was able to use 11th level magic in his own time.  He is going to be VERY, VERY ANGRY when he discovers HE must research it all over again.
  Even if he CAN still use 10th level magic, that's no consolation to the likes of Vecna.))


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Thank you Edena, The Hool and the Dreadwood are very nice


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The answer to that is:

  In the past, Kas betrayed Vecna and killed him.

  However, Vecna foresaw his own death at the hands of Kas.
  Unable to change the future, Vecna used chronomancy to leap OVER that future, into the Present. (And no, he cannot use chronomancy again, and neither can anyone else, or this IR is sunk.)

  Kas, through his spies, learned that Vecna was going to cheat death by leaping over his fate into the future.
  Kas decided to leap into the future that Vecna was going to, and with magical aid finally discovered WHEN Vecna was going to.
  Kas then made the jump forward first.

  Vecna got word that his traitorous lieutenant had jumped first, and in a fury decided to go after him.

  Now mind you, IN THAT TIME Kas had not yet betrayed Vecna, but was his loyal servant.
  However, they both looked into their future, and saw that Kas would betray and murder Vecna, and that started the ball of string rolling.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Since you want to claim every last square inch of the map, here are some new Powers for you!

  The Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  The Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  The Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  The Humanoids of the Crystalmists (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 4
  The Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  The Humanoids of the Jotens (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3

  The Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2
  The People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  The Beings of Sable Wood (hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2
  The Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2

  Sonnmonnten (cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5
  Sunleai (avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4

  Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5
  Chauntosbergen (deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains and Bluff Hills) PL 4

  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3

  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4

  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (the monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, the monsters of Castle Greyhawk, the secret bases of the Rhennee, the Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5
  The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Kettish Hills (gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all aignments) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Tusman Hills (dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5

  Any claimers?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

ignore.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*New Claims*

I would like to make the following claims:

The Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 
Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10

Mr Furryfoot, I request that you release the claim on the Raker Humaniods, as they are far from your other positions. (I also had a prior claim on them)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I will release controls of the Rakers, but I did post all the humanoids of hte first group in my original post (unless you mean you claimed then before then)

I also am interested in:
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10


----------



## William Ronald

I make my final claim:
 The people of the Kettish hills.  They border my land and might help me out in case Iuz sends Ket against me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I'm going to wait before changing the lists.
  I want everyone to see the new Powers up for grabs, have a chance to claim them, then have a chance to negotiate Contested claims.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Thank you. 
The "prior Claim" I was refering to was back a few pages. I asked edena If I could claim the raker humaniods even though they wern't listed on the avialible claims list.


----------



## kaboom

The sky-sea league is lacking sky so I claim:
Sonnmonnten (cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 
Sunleai (avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3
Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Er I guess you can cancel my claims, got a bit excited until I noticed they were all pretty far.  (if there's some closer ones, I'll claim them though heh)
Edit-Who has the barbarians situated by the forests btw?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

The limit on the initial Power Level you may have is being increased from 100 to 105.
  This is to allow everyone to stake at least one claim amongst the 20 new Powers up for grabs.

  The player of the Frost, Snow, and Ice Barbarians is Zelda.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Bah..nm..too many people too close by all those lands heh


----------



## JohnBrown

*Additional claim*

I would like to claim the Beings of the Cairn Hills since they are adjacent to the Bright Lands.

Also, Edena, I just sent you an email and I know you have been having trouble with those.  Did you receive it?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Additional claim 2*

I would also like to stake a claim to The Peoples of the Kettish Hills  and The Peoples of the Tusman Hills since they are near Ket which I also control.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *   ((TAKE NOTE!  Kas has emerged at Tovag Baragu, with millions of Suloise men and undead, right in the middle of the Baklunish Spirit Empire of Garnak.
> His army must march on foot, to wherever it is they wish to go, and the mountains to the east are impassible - they must march north to Ket and the gap between the mountains.
> Needless to say, there is panic in the Spirit Empire of Garnak.
> *




Needless to say, there is panic in the Dark Union. Would it not be possible that the legions of Kas could have been ferried over to Union territories during the course of 2 weeks? If the mages of the Dark Union cast all the teleports and teleport circles they could, if the God-Emperor himself used his innate Miracle spell to emulate teleport circle hundreds of times a day it should work. If not Kas will be worse than useless to us.


Regardless, I claim this 
The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3


----------



## JohnBrown

*William possible split....*

William,

I didn’t see your claim to the Kettish hills before I posted my own (sorry got excited).  Anyway. Since there are supposedly all alignments there how about a split down the middle 1.5 points for you 1.5 points for me, assuming the Edena is o.k. with this.  If you are not  O.K. with this, I will relinquish my claim since you did get yours in first.

John


----------



## JohnBrown

*One Last Claim....*

Assuming no else claimed them, I would also like to stake a claim to the Humaoids of the Yatils, since the Yatils border Ket and are reasonably close to the Empire of Iuz.  No more claims, I promise.


----------



## Valkys

Edena:

I received your email, but couldn't send anything back. Blech. I don't know what to do about it. I've tried three times, and received a permanent error in address or some such.


----------



## Creamsteak

The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5 

The People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 

If nobody has em' yet They fall under my bookeeping lair!

This would bring me up to 54...


----------



## Alyx

Alas, it is taken.  I withdraw my claim.  This will be a placeholder, if I make another .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

My pardons, but I can't answer e-mails.
  I'm overwhelmed updating the Lists, and the claims (just take one look at the above posts, and that says it all ...)

  My regrets, Valkys.  I just changed e-mails, and it would appear comcast is doing wrong by me, and you.
  Just post to the board.  I can always see your posts! 

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr

I relinquish the Dark Swamp and claim the Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ (especially you, Williams)*

I am changing the starting time, Williams, because of this sudden Claims War.

  STARTING TIME OF THE 3RD IR

  Turn 0 (the only turn in the IR where you may not fight each other) will begin at 17:00 hours today my time (eastern time, United States of America - we would call it 5:00 in the afternoon our time): about 15 hours from now.

  Turn 1, the real start of the main IR, will begin at 17:00 my time (eastern time, United States of America - we would call it 5:00 in the afternoon our time.) on the 20th of this month.


----------



## William Ronald

John Brown:

Good to have you back here.  I regret to say that I will hold on to the Kettish Hills.  I doubt Edena would have let us split them.

It was also the only thing bordering my territory.  Sorry.

Also, you might want to check the map on page 1.  You no longer have the Bandit Kingdoms, but have not lost any power.  (A new player, Sollir Furryfoot, has them.)


----------



## JohnBrown

*William....*

The hills are yours then, and sorry again about trying to claim them.  Thanks for the heads up with the Bandit Lands, but I saw that already.  It's cool, the more the merrier...


Edena,

I realize you are busy with updates etc., so while I am not expecting an answer right away to my email, just wanted to make sure you got it, that's all.


----------



## William Ronald

*The Claims War*

Edena:

A start time of 5 p.m. Eastern Standard time is good.  (That is 4 p.m. for me and 10 p.m. Greenwich Meridian Time.)

Everyone, try to consolidate your claims.  I tried making mine geographically contiguous.  Or work with a theme, such as elves or humanoids.

Maybe we will have a few more people show up.  Fortunately, that would not be a problem in Turn 0.

Looking forward to Turn 0.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

I will allow all Powers to claim up to 120 points at the start.

  This will allow all the Players a chance at the new nations up for grabs.

  However ...

  If I see that the big Powers (those with 100 points or near 100 now) have claimed all the new nations that are up for grabs, I will reallocate some of the claims, tomorrow, to the lesser Powers.

  - - -

  Creamsteak, to answer your question:  You would send me that e-mail on Turn 1.  And like e-mails thereafter.

  Folks, when you e-mail me in private, with ideas for what you are going to do, remember that you are limited to 9th level magic and less.
  Think of what you could do with 9th level magic in Dungeons and Dragons, and use that as the basis for your thinking.

  When you get the ability to use 10th level magic, then you can start attempting some of the really wild and powerful things some people have e-mailed me that they are trying to do.

  Vecna can, of course, use 10th level magic ... use what he does as examples of what you can do when you gain 10th level magic.  

  I'm off for the night.

  See you all tomorrow!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Maudlin

Time is OK for me -- 23h00 over here, so I won't be around for much more than an hour or so. I'm sure mornings will be interesting 

I'm afraid I'm going to have to contest the Hestmark Highlands... I got into the claiming game a little late I'm afraid, and that's about the only place I could still reasonably annex.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I would like to relinquish the Hold of the Sea Princes to take instead The Valley of the Mage, the Robots of the Crashed Spaceship and the evil dwarf NPC Obmi.


----------



## Kalanyr

I am also claiming the Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Claim.*

For sake of securing our borders I'm claiming:

The Humanoids of the Jotens (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3

To complete our control of the Mountain Range.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

I relinqush my claim on the robots and the Valley of the mage, and claim the Hold of the sea princes and the dark swamp.

The Black Mage of the Valley, Jearmeeh Kreemah (sp?) stays with me, In exile.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena are there any evil powers in:

Cairn Hills

Kron hills

Welkwood

Bright desert?


----------



## Serpenteye

*I claim*

Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2

Dark Swamp, PL2


----------



## Mr. Draco

Whoa! (again) O_O

edena, are you sure it isn't possible (using the method serpenteyes posted earlier) to get my entire force to the eastern lands of the Dark Empire?  or at least the Isles of Woe?


----------



## GnomeWorks

*I CLAIM THE FOLLOWING...*

*Chauntosbergen (deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains and Bluff Hills) PL 4*

Don't know if this is near me or not.  However, they have dwarves - and one theme in my claims is that most of the places have gnomes, halflings, and/or dwarves.

*The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5*

If this is not taken (not sure if it is), then I take this.  Same reasoning as for above. 

*The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3*

Evil is bad, but then there is evil in the Lortmils, too - just a little bit.  So I'll take this place, as well.


----------



## Serpenteye

Nevermind, I relinquish my claim on the Dark Swamp (I didn't notice that Turrosh Mak had already claimed it).


----------



## Uvenelei

*Claim*

If he remains unclaimed as of yet, I claim Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6.


----------



## Darkness

*Claim*

New claims for me:

The Peoples of the Kettish Hills (gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all aignments) PL 3 

The Peoples of the Tusman Hills (dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 



BTW, here's my PC (I've also posted her on the PC thread. More details later):

*Shyntara Starfire* 

Female gray elf half-fire elemental Wiz20/Sor12/Clr12/Brd12/Ftr11/Rog12/Lor10/Planeshifter10/Archmage5/Mystic10/Arcane Devotee5/Divine Disciple5/Hierophant5
(Note: Most of these Prestige Classes add to her _Wizard_ spellcasting power, where applicable.)

*Alignment:* N

*Total level:* 129 (not including the half-elemental template)

*Power level:* 4


----------

